# The Quark lights thread!



## Badbeams3 (May 30, 2009)

http://chows.smugmug.com/photos/547655089_ktCPT-O.jpg Here is the link to the advertisement announcing the new Quark lights...you can click on the ad to enlarge it...to read.

They all have square threading...I think thats the best?

I`m pretty excited about the 1 AA light. 90 OTF (out the front) lumens. 

Nice sturdy reversible clip.

10 year performance warranty!!!

Let`s try to keep this thread from getting closed down from nonsense 

Here is a link to pricing info http://www.4sevens.com/index.php?cPath=297&osCsid=bc618af22d259d4eea13647d9b03f0a2


----------



## Zeruel (May 30, 2009)

And here're the pics posted by 4Sevens.


----------



## loanshark (May 30, 2009)

I'm in. This one may prompt me to sell my L1D. I think the square threading may be my favorite detail as well.


----------



## skeefu (May 30, 2009)

I would love to purchase a AA Quark from 4 7's but playing devil's advocate, if I may, why not purchase a NDI or a Fenix LD Q5 when the lumens are 120 vs. 90. (Just for the record, I am the owner of BOTH the above mentioned, and then some).:candle:


----------



## Zeruel (May 30, 2009)

skeefu said:


> I would love to purchase a AA Quark from 4 7's but playing devil's advocate, if I may, why not purchase a NDI or a Fenix LD Q5 when the lumens are 120 vs. 90. (Just for the record, I am the owner of BOTH the above mentioned, and then some).:candle:



4Seven's lumens are OTF. Hard to tell at the moment since no one has the lights yet to compare with Nitecore or Fenix. But I guess they'll be about the same. If it is the case, then it boils down the kind of UI, features and runtime you prefer. :shrug:


----------



## HKJ (May 30, 2009)

skeefu said:


> I would love to purchase a AA Quark from 4 7's but playing devil's advocate, if I may, why not purchase a NDI or a Fenix LD Q5 when the lumens are 120 vs. 90. (Just for the record, I am the owner of BOTH the above mentioned, and then some).:candle:


As Zeruel says, but the light output is not the only parameter for a flashlight, there are many other aspect to include when selecting a light and it looks like 7777 has thought about a lot of them. Anyway even if there is a difference between them, it will be very hard to see.

I also have both the NDI and LD10 light, but have already ordered some 7777 lights (I am crazy). :naughty:


----------



## sweetlight (May 30, 2009)

I tried to read the link but the print was too small. Does anyone know if they are forward clickies? Also the runtime on a AA?


----------



## Toaster (May 30, 2009)

skeefu said:


> I would love to purchase a AA Quark from 4 7's but playing devil's advocate, if I may, why not purchase a NDI or a Fenix LD Q5 when the lumens are 120 vs. 90. (Just for the record, I am the owner of BOTH the above mentioned, and then some).:candle:



Reasons I can think of:

- Reversible/removable clip
- Sapphire AR coated lens (no more scratched up lens!)
- Square threading (far more resistant to wear and cross-threading)
- Multiple, sensibly spaced light levels without PWM for max efficiency and no visible modulation
- Available neutral tint
- Can run 14500 for increased output without issues (LD10 will overheat and lose low levels, NDI doesn't gain much with 14500)
- XP-E emitter for smooth artifact free beam
- Lots of knurling but no crazy strike bezel to cut through your pockets
- Emitter guaranteed to be centered


And has been stated before. Quark lights are rated OTF lumens while D10 and LD10 are not. So you are falling victim to marketing by directly comparing their lumen ratings.


----------



## HighLumens (May 30, 2009)

Is "Quark" a brand of 4 sevens?? I mean, are quark flashlights built by 4 sevens staff?


----------



## Badbeams3 (May 30, 2009)

sweetlight said:


> I tried to read the link but the print was too small. Does anyone know if they are forward clickies? Also the runtime on a AA?



Click any where on the ad to enlarge it


----------



## sweetlight (May 30, 2009)

Badbeams3 said:


> Click any where on the ad to enlarge it


 
Yea I went back and did that, Thanks. Boy a lot of responses in a hurry.


----------



## HKJ (May 30, 2009)

HighLumens said:


> Is "Quark" a brand of 4 sevens?? I mean, are quark flashlights built by 4 sevens staff?



No, 4sevens is the brand, Quark is the model and 4sevens do not build their own lights, for this series they have hired some help in China.


----------



## Ryanrpm (May 30, 2009)

I'm excited about the small emitter....the XP-E R2. Anyone know a price on these yet?


----------



## HighLumens (May 30, 2009)

HKJ said:


> No, 4sevens is the brand, Quark is the model and 4sevens do not build their own lights, for this series they have hired some help in China.


:thumbsup: thanks


----------



## Badbeams3 (May 30, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> I'm excited about the small emitter....the XP-E R2. Anyone know a price on these yet?



Pricing info https://www.4sevens.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=quark&x=12&y=7


----------



## PhantomPhoton (May 30, 2009)

Since it's my custom to  about it... I can't wait for the 18650 version! 
:devil: That should give some insanely long runtime. Hope it stays slim for EDC (think Fenix P3D/ PD30 for 18650... the model we've been wanting for 2 years now.)
Looks like 4Sevens may beat them to it and do it better in the process.

Looks good so far. I like the option for tactical/ non-tactical UI. Should be a small batch of neutral tinted lights available iirc so that's also a :thumbsup:. Reversible, remove-able pocket clip is good. Acme threads is great. XP-E emitters seem to be great for flashlights after seeing them do so well in Eagletac lights.


----------



## ninjaboigt (May 30, 2009)

This is looking like a very intresting light, i really want the tactical version!


i love the reversable pocket clip ( i love bezel down)
the Clip on the AA version looks like it holds on to your pocket between the smooth part of the flashlight and the clip, but the 123-2 looks like it holds on to the pocket by knurling and the clip...( i think the 123-2 might tare up pockets in the long run...)


Can any body tell me the LED their using? is it better the Q5s? i never played with a R2 before..

edit, oh yea, i really hope they have good white difusers, the way surefire does, or even the fenix style ones, and traffic wands!...


----------



## PhantomPhoton (May 30, 2009)

R2 is exactly the same as a Q5... just a bit more light gets emitted at the same drive current.
The difference in the emitters is the Quarks are using XP-E emitters according to that above linked info. Which is different from an XR-E that many lights have been using for the past two years or so. There's plenty of info around here comparing the XP-E to the XR-E (both from the Cree company) if you want to get detailed. In general though the Xp-E comes in a smaller package and has a smoother beam.


----------



## rayman (May 30, 2009)

The 123-version is jsut a little bit bigger than the EX10, my current EDC. So it might be my next EDC. Or I just wait for the 18650-version . But I definitly have to get one Quark-light and it has to be in warm-white .

rayman


----------



## ninjaboigt (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Alot Phantom Photon! 

the Quick details was just enough information =D
im not too technical...

lol smoother beam, i already thought the Q5 was pretty smooth!


----------



## BigBluefish (May 30, 2009)

I see people talking about a "tactical version" and a warm tint emitter, but I can't seem to find any info on this in connection with the pre-orders.

What's the difference between the tactical version(s) of the Quark and the regular version?

Is there any concrete information yet about available emitter bins/types? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## HKJ (May 30, 2009)

BigBluefish said:


> I see people talking about a "tactical version" and a warm tint emitter, but I can't seem to find any info on this in connection with the pre-orders.
> 
> What's the difference between the tactical version(s) of the Quark and the regular version?
> 
> Is there any concrete information yet about available emitter bins/types?



The first release is only the regular version, later on we will get tactical version and a warm (5A) version.
The tactical version has another UI and a protruding switch.


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (May 30, 2009)

Looks like a EagleTac: what kind of UI does it use? :twothumbs


----------



## wapkil (May 30, 2009)

d1live said:


> Looks like a EagleTac: what kind of UI does it use? :twothumbs



The UI description for regular version is here.

EDIT: note that this is for two CR123s so the runtimes (and lumens on Max) will be different for other configurations


----------



## RyanA (May 30, 2009)

Looks like a winner.


----------



## Toaster (May 30, 2009)

RyanA said:


> Looks like a winner. Is it too early to speculate about price. My guess is competitive with fenix. :thinking:



Look at post #15 in this thread


----------



## Dan FO (May 30, 2009)

The UI sounds an awful lot like the NDI to me.


----------



## RyanA (May 30, 2009)

Toaster said:


> Look at post #15 in this thread



Thanks! I just caught that.

Any word on diameter? I'm thinking aa vs cr123. Which to get, decisions, decisions...


----------



## MWClint (May 30, 2009)

Nice! you can get to moonlight or to max right from the beginning.
It's like a revised fenix ui..finally a real low. :twothumbs


----------



## Toaster (May 30, 2009)

RyanA said:


> Thanks! I just caught that.
> 
> Any word on diameter? I'm thinking aa vs cr123. Which to get, decisions, decisions...



Look at the pic linked in the 1st post. It contains dimensions of all the lights.


----------



## RyanA (May 30, 2009)

Man, thanks again!


----------



## Budman231 (May 30, 2009)

Is it just me or does the name "quark" seem... well... odd. ? Does it have some meaning ? Non-American translation.. Anything. ? :shrug:


----------



## MWClint (May 30, 2009)

from wikipedia


> The result of two attracting quarks that form a stable quark–antiquark pair will be color neutrality: a quark with color charge ξ plus an antiquark with color charge −ξ will result in a color charge of 0 (or "white" color) and the formation of a meson.



so you have to buy 2!


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com (May 30, 2009)

MWClint said:


> Nice! you can get to moonlight or to max right from the beginning.
> It's like a revised fenix ui..finally a real low. :twothumbs


 I agree, being able to switch between Moonlight to Max mode is a camper/hunters (like myself) dream light, a super low mode- awesome- the UI sold me, Ill have to have one of each


----------



## matrixshaman (May 30, 2009)

Toaster said:


> Reasons I can think of:
> 
> - Reversible/removable clip
> - Sapphire AR coated lens (no more scratched up lens!)
> ...



Good info but I hadn't seen that the AA could run 14500's also before. Is that a definite? Would it the have about the same Lumen output as the single CR123 model? This light is sounding very good.


----------



## RyanA (May 30, 2009)

It does have the low-low. There's only one thing to say about that. "This Fish Light is Straight Baller Son!"*

*suspected Quark marketing slogan.


----------



## Toaster (May 30, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> Good info but I hadn't seen that the AA could run 14500's also before. Is that a definite? Would it the have about the same Lumen output as the single CR123 model? This light is sounding very good.



Yes to both questions. 4Sevens confirmed it personally in one of the many threads over at CPFMP. The 1xAA/2xAA/1xCR123 heads are all electrically identical.


----------



## matrixshaman (May 30, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> Good info but I hadn't seen that the AA could run 14500's also before. Is that a definite? Would it the have about the same Lumen output as the single CR123 model? This light is sounding very good.



Just found my answer - 14500's also work in the AA model. So it's just a choice of size and it sounds like most parts are interchangeable. Cool!


----------



## hatman (May 30, 2009)

Deleted.


----------



## MichaelW (May 30, 2009)

I hope the 5A neutral-whites are Q4.


----------



## travelinman (May 30, 2009)

Budman231 said:


> Is it just me or does the name "quark" seem... well... odd. ? Does it have some meaning ? Non-American translation.. Anything. ? :shrug:



Since no one answered you yet, Quarks are the building blocks from which protons and neutrons are built. They come in 6 different types (maybe we will see 6 different flashlights :twothumbs).

The other interesting thing is that quarks have "evil twin" opposites called "antiquarks". I wonder what flashlights will correspond to the antiquarks of the quarks? (the flashlight quarks I mean)

confused yet?????


----------



## Norm (May 30, 2009)

Budman231 said:


> Is it just me or does the name "quark" seem... well... odd. ? Does it have some meaning ? Non-American translation.. Anything. ? :shrug:


Sounds to me light the sound a crow makes :nana:
I don't think it sounds like a flashlight it needs to have a name that includes the suffix "Fire" to be taken seriously.  maybe QuarkFire or 4 7sFire  OK enough stupid comments from me.

Norm


----------



## qip (May 30, 2009)

Quark sounds Quarky but then again .... Qip's Quark sounds about right :nana:


----------



## PhantomPhoton (May 31, 2009)

Quarks are simply the building bocks of all baryonic matter. Small, fundamental, pieces of nature.

Or else 4Sevens has suddenly become a Ferengi.


----------



## Zendude (May 31, 2009)

Toaster said:


> Reasons I can think of:
> 
> - Reversible/removable clip
> - Sapphire AR coated lens (no more scratched up lens!)
> ...



I thought it did use PWM.

The LD10 won't necessarily overheat with 14500 its just that the driver wasn't designed for that high a voltage.


----------



## jim7777777 (May 31, 2009)

Would an Energiser Lithium AA provide greater output than a regular AA? Or is it the extra voltage of Li-Ion that gives the brighter output?


----------



## tygger (May 31, 2009)

PhantomPhoton said:


> Or else 4Sevens has suddenly become a Ferengi.



Thats the first thing that came to mind when I saw the name. 

Couldn't wait any longer, just pre-ordered the AA Ferengi.


----------



## kevinm (May 31, 2009)

David, it looks good! 

Now, about that headlamp that we've all been wanting for a LONG time...any plans to make the head of this light fit on a bracket with battery pack?

Kevin


----------



## Tohuwabohu (May 31, 2009)

Budman231 said:


> Is it just me or does the name "quark" seem... well... odd. ? Does it have some meaning ? Non-American translation.. Anything. ? :shrug:


In Germany the word Quark is used for a sort of fresh cheese/curd cheese.
"Red' keinen Quark" also means "Don't talk nonsense".
Quark as a name for a flashlight seems very odd to me.


----------



## jhc37013 (May 31, 2009)

I will just call it a 4sevens if someone ask.

Does anyone know if they will come with a holster. It seems it will fit a P3D holster good if not.

I like the UI alot, half press instead of click to next mode.


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 31, 2009)

It's got a locator beacon!
What are these emitters going to be Wc, WG, WH?
If I can get an R2 WH I wouldn't wait on the warmer versions.

Anyone know?


----------



## mikekoz (May 31, 2009)

"The other interesting thing is that quarks have "evil twin" opposites called "antiquarks". I wonder what flashlights will correspond to the antiquarks of the quarks? (the flashlight quarks I mean)"
 
 
The antiquarks will be sold by several vendors overseas.......if ya know ut I mean Vern........

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Badbeams3 (May 31, 2009)

jhc37013 said:


> I will just call it a 4sevens if someone ask.
> 
> Does anyone know if they will come with a holster. It seems it will fit a P3D holster good if not.
> 
> I like the UI alot, half press instead of click to next mode.



Holster, neck lanyard and a original way to attach it included.


----------



## Badbeams3 (May 31, 2009)

The dark is the antiquark.


----------



## mikekoz (May 31, 2009)

In all seriousness, the 2 AA version of this light looks very good. I will have to keep an eye on 4 Sevens web page.


----------



## oldpal (May 31, 2009)

Budman231 said:


> Is it just me or does the name "quark" seem... well... odd. ? Does it have some meaning ? Non-American translation.. Anything. ? :shrug:



As Lewis Grizzard said about nekkid:nana:, "It just makes you feel qood to say it." Quarks are fractionally charged subatomic particles. Other particles (hadrons) are made from quarks. Sorry you asked aren't you!

Hugh


----------



## Budman231 (May 31, 2009)

oldpal said:


> As Lewis Grizzard said about nekkid:nana:, "It just makes you feel qood to say it." Quarks are fractionally charged subatomic particles. Other particles (hadrons) are made from quarks. Sorry you asked aren't you!
> 
> Hugh



Thanks to all that replied. This transported me back to college physics class.

Still a strange name for a flashlight... Understand the relevance though.

Bud


----------



## cave dave (May 31, 2009)

skeefu said:


> I would love to purchase a AA Quark from 4 7's but playing devil's advocate, if I may, why not purchase a NDI or a Fenix LD Q5 when the lumens are 120 vs. 90. (Just for the record, I am the owner of BOTH the above mentioned, and then some).:candle:



And here I was thinking these 4sevens light are just gonna kill Fenix sales. Basically the same UI, better mode spacing, plus the clip, LiIon support and low low everybody has been asking for all at a slightly lower price! :twothumbs

But ya I guess their are a few suckers that will always fall for the lights with higher "claimed" lumens.

But all in all I'm not a huge fan of Fenix type UI, so will pass on these Quarks.
If you want to go from High to Med you need to either scroll through SOS, Beacon, Moonlight and Low, or turn the light off for 3 seconds then back on at Moonlight and scroll through Low to get to Med.


----------



## Badbeams3 (May 31, 2009)

cave dave said:


> And here I was thinking these 4sevens light are just gonna kill Fenix sales. Basically the same UI, better mode spacing, plus the clip, LiIon support and low low everybody has been asking for all at a slightly lower price! :twothumbs
> 
> But ya I guess their are a few suckers that will always fall for the lights with higher "claimed" lumens.
> 
> ...



Hmm...would you be happy if it only had two levels...high and....whatever you want?


----------



## qip (May 31, 2009)

cave dave said:


> And here I was thinking these 4sevens light are just gonna kill Fenix sales. Basically the same UI, better mode spacing, plus the clip, LiIon support and low low everybody has been asking for all at a slightly lower price! :twothumbs
> 
> But ya I guess their are a few suckers that will always fall for the lights with higher "claimed" lumens.
> 
> ...




you forgot the "knurling" hehe thats what ive been wanting a fenix circuit in a nitecore knurled type body


----------



## litetube (May 31, 2009)

So no talk about the switch . Is it a clicky? no mention of how this was made more reliable. To me this is the weakest point in a flashlight and mhy the PD system appealed to me. Do these incorporate a cheap standard Chinese type clicky? The only switch in the clicky format I trust to any extent is the McGizmo Mclicky


----------



## Joe Talmadge (May 31, 2009)

cave dave said:


> But all in all I'm not a huge fan of Fenix type UI, so will pass on these Quarks.
> If you want to go from High to Med you need to either scroll through SOS, Beacon, Moonlight and Low, or turn the light off for 3 seconds then back on at Moonlight and scroll through Low to get to Med.



I'm with you, I've pretty much sworn off Fenix due to the consistently unacceptable UIs (to me, obviously others like them), which are reproduced in the Quarks. But, the Quarks have models that come with a "tactical interface", which is much more to my liking. It's essentially a two-mode light, and both modes are programmable -- head loose is one mode, head tight is the other. The sequence to program each mode is unnecessarily complex, but presumeably you won't do this very often. The tacticals also have a forward clicky instead of reverse. I'm a little bummed at how unnecessarily cumbersome the programming sequence sounds, but it may be good enough.


----------



## HKJ (May 31, 2009)

Joe Talmadge said:


> The sequence to program each mode is unnecessarily complex, but presumeably you won't do this very often.



The programming sequence must be complex enough, that you do not activate it by accident. I believe that it is very easy to use and the risk of accidental activation is low enough.


----------



## WadeF (May 31, 2009)

I'm pre-ordering one of the 1xCR123 versions.


----------



## hatman (May 31, 2009)

Joe Talmadge said:


> I'm with you, I've pretty much sworn off Fenix due to the consistently unacceptable UIs (to me, obviously others like them), which are reproduced in the Quarks. But, the Quarks have models that come with a "tactical interface", which is much more to my liking. It's essentially a two-mode light, and both modes are programmable -- head loose is one mode, head tight is the other. The sequence to program each mode is unnecessarily complex, but presumeably you won't do this very often. The tacticals also have a forward clicky instead of reverse. I'm a little bummed at how unnecessarily cumbersome the programming sequence sounds, but it may be good enough.




Anybody heard more specifics about the tacticals?

How about an ETA?

Thanks,


----------



## Joe Talmadge (May 31, 2009)

HKJ said:


> The programming sequence must be complex enough, that you do not activate it by accident. I believe that it is very easy to use and the risk of accidental activation is low enough.



I realize that, and was taking that into account in my opinion; more complex than it needs to be, even taking into account that it shouldn't activate by accident. In any case, the UI is heavily dependent on how people use the light, so opinions will vary obviously enough. I suppose after I get it in hand I might end up thinking it's just right.


----------



## jzmtl (May 31, 2009)

wapkil said:


> The UI description for regular version is here.
> 
> EDIT: note that this is for two CR123s so the runtimes (and lumens on Max) will be different for other configurations



You know, that just look like the classic fenix UI with a couple more modes, not really anything special. :shrug:

Also I think start the light on 0.2 lumen may be too low for most use. Low low is nice to have but I wouldn't want to start on it or max everytime.


----------



## Sgt. LED (May 31, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> What are these emitters going to be Wc, WG, WH?
> 
> Anyone know?


 Nobody knows but the man himself.


----------



## wapkil (May 31, 2009)

jzmtl said:


> You know, that just look like the classic fenix UI with a couple more modes, not really anything special. :shrug:
> 
> Also I think start the light on 0.2 lumen may be too low for most use. Low low is nice to have but I wouldn't want to start on it or max everytime.



That's also what bothered me - I didn't like the regular UI and two easily accessible modes in tactical are not enough for me. The good news is that David just wrote in the market place thread that they can offer a revised UI, with blinky modes moved to the tightened bezel group as many, including me, proposed


----------



## chuck614 (May 31, 2009)

I went to the Blade Show in Atlanta Friday, and got to play with the Quarks at the 4sevens booth. They had both an AA and a 123. They seem to have good fit and finish, with a substantial feel in the hand. Both had R2 emitters. They were similar in color and feel to the Nitecore, only with a clicky rather than piston switch. Everybody at the booth was very helpful and friendly.
In contrast, the Surefire booth, which was only a few yards away, did not have any of their new four die lights that I saw, only a very slick catalog describing them. They had only a portion of their consumer level product line to play with.
My impression of the Quark was favorable overall, but I really didn't play with them enough to get a feel for the UI.


----------



## blademan (May 31, 2009)

These are Cree XPE, right?


----------



## victor01 (May 31, 2009)

cave dave said:


> But all in all I'm not a huge fan of Fenix type UI, so will pass on these Quarks.
> If you want to go from High to Med you need to either scroll through SOS, Beacon, Moonlight and Low, or turn the light off for 3 seconds then back on at Moonlight and scroll through Low to get to Med.




This very reason also gives me hesitation on the quark. I might stick to my trusty solid D10, for its' reliable switch and a little more compact form.


----------



## travelinman (May 31, 2009)

OK, I'm mistaken then. I thought if you were in high, and wanted to go to med, all you had to do was loosen the head (which would put you in moon mode) and then give the tail switch 2 half clicks to go up to medium.

My mistake.


----------



## Retral (May 31, 2009)

IMO, the UI should be like this:

4 programmable modes - Two for a tightened head, two for loosened. Switch between the two in each tightened/loosened mode by a quick tap on the clicky.

If I had a light like that, I'd have it set up like the following:

Loosened:
low (~5 lumens) -> high (~100 lumens on a ~190 lumen 2xCR123a light)

Tightened:
Max -> some sort of strobe / beacon

That'd be just about perfect for me.


----------



## Badbeams3 (May 31, 2009)

wapkil said:


> That's also what bothered me - I didn't like the regular UI and two easily accessible modes in tactical are not enough for me. The good news is that David just wrote in the market place thread that they can offer a revised UI, with blinky modes moved to the tightened bezel group as many, including me, proposed



Hmm, that might be good. The only thing about my Fenix that I didn`t care for was that the head was somewhat tough to tighten/loosen. The Quarks sound much better. Knurling on the head and smooth operating square threads. 

I agree with those who commented that the .02 lumen low sounds...well, really really low. But, weee shall see. Or maybe not :green: LOL.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 1, 2009)

.02 sounds really low until your eyes are dark adapted. Then it's a great level of light. You can see everything well indoors and not get any eye strain. Now outside with any ambient lighting going on then sure you might want to bump it up a notch so you can see more.

OH I know I can't explain it right or convince anyone but if you get this light and try the .02 out you'll see it's pretty nice. Now if you just walked inside during the daytime and you use .02 to look for something in the floor of a closet you might not get much benefit from it.


----------



## jzmtl (Jun 1, 2009)

Just noticed something, how come 123a version doesn't have removable/reversable clip while the other three do? 



Sgt. LED said:


> .02 sounds really low until your eyes are dark adapted. Then it's a great level of light. You can see everything well indoors and not get any eye strain. Now outside with any ambient lighting going on then sure you might want to bump it up a notch so you can see more.



It is, but I bet 95% of the time people use flashlight it's way too dim, so having to bump it up everytime is kinda a pain.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 1, 2009)

DAMN!!! I'm now somewhat regretting my P100A2 purchase. My 2 wishes for it are the Eagletac clip I bought, which doesn't work too well with the A2 and I'd love a neutral tint. What kind of beam is this going to have? I also LOVE that blue tailcap switch.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 1, 2009)

Badbeams3 said:


> The dark is the antiquark.




Now that would be an interesting invention...a device that removes light from wherever its pointed! oo: 

Just imagine...it's a bright sunny day, it's very hot and you want some shade. You simply turn on your flashlight sized device and set it on a table, or chair pointed toward where you're sitting. Instant shade! :thumbsup:


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 1, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> I also LOVE that blue tailcap switch.



Yea, me too. Gives the light a little character. Many red one`s out there...a godzillion black ones...but not to many blue.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 1, 2009)

Toohotruk said:


> Now that would be an interesting invention...a device that removes light from wherever its pointed! oo:
> 
> Just imagine...it's a bright sunny day, it's very hot and you want some shade. You simply turn on your flashlight sized device and set it on a table, or chair pointed toward where you're sitting. Instant shade! :thumbsup:



Hmm, let me think :thinking:  :green: :sick2: ... Got it! If we reverse the LED so it points INTO to flashlight...it should suck light in, instead of throwing it out :tinfoil:


----------



## Lite_me (Jun 1, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> I also LOVE that blue tailcap switch.


4sevens states over in the marketplace that the production models will have a black boot. At least that's the way I interpret it.


----------



## nanotech17 (Jun 1, 2009)

blademan said:


> These are Cree XPE, right?



Cree XPE R2 .


----------



## Erasmus (Jun 1, 2009)

The lights look great, pity about the bad selection of a name. Quark over here is a kind of very fresh cheese of which we make desserts or we eat it with fresh fruit. Not a name for a flashlight!


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 1, 2009)

Lite_me said:


> 4sevens states over in the marketplace that the production models will have a black boot. At least that's the way I interpret it.



Yeap, I read that too, maybe he'll sell them with some convincing.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 1, 2009)

Doesn't DX carry those fairly cheaply?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 1, 2009)

I know they used to at least. Like 3 bucks total for 10 of them.


----------



## wapkil (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't think DX has tailcaps in this color. There were blue ones but IIRC the color was washed out.


----------



## travelinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Erasmus said:


> The lights look great, pity about the bad selection of a name. Quark over here is a kind of very fresh cheese of which we make desserts or we eat it with fresh fruit. Not a name for a flashlight!



But all that cheese and fresh fruit is made from Quarks!!!:shrug:


----------



## tab665 (Jun 1, 2009)

theres allready too many good lights out with 200 lumens or so, i think ill hold off on getting a quark unless the reviews on it are something exceptional. however a MCE light is another story... http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=195688


----------



## Benson (Jun 2, 2009)

wapkil said:


> I don't think DX has tailcaps in this color. There were blue ones but IIRC the color was washed out.


Yes, they've blue GITD caps, which are a rather pale blue under light, but glow green.

I think I like the bold blue shown better, especially since the GITD was pretty weak.


----------



## BigBluefish (Jun 2, 2009)

Geeze, I just read in the marketplace thread that the tactical model will have just two levels, which the user can program to any of the eight pre-set levels, AND will be available with a warm-tint emitter. 

My poor wallet....


----------



## hatman (Jun 2, 2009)

Anyone have a sense which will have a simpler interface -- the regular or tactical model?


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 2, 2009)

hatman said:


> Anyone have a sense which will have a simpler interface -- the regular or tactical model?



If you discount the programming, then the tactical.

If the SOS & beacon get moved so that they follow the Maximum-Strobe
Then the non-tactical will be almost as easy to use
'general' mode will be pretty easy to use: moon-low-Medium-HIGH, repeat
While 'performance' mode will be somewhat easy: MAXIMUM-STROBE-SOS-Beacon, repeat


----------



## DHart (Jun 3, 2009)

I've been waiting to hear about this one, but I'm not so sure I would like the UI at all... so much twist, press, press, twist, press... I think the D10/LF3XT UI works so elegantly and easily compared to all the twisting and pressing to remember and manipulate. But...


----------



## monkey1368 (Jun 3, 2009)

Do you think 4Sevens will also have the different tubes available to mix and max like fenix & olight?


----------



## zipplet (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes 4sevens has stated spares will be available to buy at some point in the future. Quark lego?


----------



## loanshark (Jun 3, 2009)

Has there been any word on the runtimes of the middle settings? I saw the max/min runtimes...


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jun 3, 2009)

from what it seems, it does look like the quarks will be able to lego just like the fenixes...


----------



## jabe1 (Jun 3, 2009)

ninjaboigt said:


> from what it seems, it does look like the quarks will be able to lego just like the fenixes...



Correct, except the 1x123 head has a fixed position clip. To get the most out of a lego set, get the 1 or 2xAA head, and extra tubes.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jun 3, 2009)

Ahh,, didnt know that, thanks for the insight =]

I never really like legos any ways...cuz i would like to have a whole flashlight =]thats just me.


----------



## jgraham15 (Jun 3, 2009)

I was just checking out the pictures on 4Sevens site of the Quark 2xCR123 and it looks like all the pictures are of the tactical version. It looks pretty nice and the UI on the tactical version sounds perfect for me. I can't wait until they release them!!!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 4, 2009)

loanshark said:


> Has there been any word on the runtimes of the middle settings? I saw the max/min runtimes...


 
Full info is now up on the site...click on the light of your interest.

https://www.4sevens.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=quark&x=7&y=11


----------



## jzmtl (Jun 4, 2009)

Going to wait for tac version for sure. Low low is nice to have but I think people are going overboard with it, starting on 0.2 lumen and have to ramp up everytime will get old.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 4, 2009)

tab665 said:


> theres allready too many good lights out with 200 lumens or so, i think ill hold off on getting a quark unless the reviews on it are something exceptional. however a MCE light is another story... http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=195688


 
That's really the only thing interesting I've read over there. Thanks for posting it here.


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 4, 2009)

i've been wanting a light with a really-low low. this light sounds great. pre-ordered a AA!

not sure if this will replace my ex10 as EDC, but will be my nitestand light for sure. i wish they made a nitecore d10 and/or ex10 that went to 0.2 lumens. i'm very much fond of the piston drive. for some reason, lately i'm becoming more fond of single AA torches as opposed to single cr123 due to AAs being so much more common/easy to find.

low low, better led, smooth square threads, built in clip that's reversible and removable, beacon; looking forward to this one!


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 4, 2009)

I finally got Quark fever - too many good things in one package


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 4, 2009)

just realized they spelled 'reversible' wrong on the photos on the 4sevens site


----------



## Burgess (Jun 5, 2009)

Aw, man . . . .


Wanna' see the pictures on 4Sevens website,

but all i get is an error message:


*Internal Server Error*

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request



:hairpull::huh2:



Hope this issue gets resolved soon.


_


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Jun 5, 2009)

Burgess said:


> Aw, man . . . .
> 
> 
> Wanna' see the pictures on 4Sevens website,
> ...



Try these links 
https://www.4sevens.com/popup_image.php?pID=1597&image=1
https://www.4sevens.com/popup_image.php?pID=1597&image=2
https://www.4sevens.com/popup_image.php?pID=1599&image=1
https://www.4sevens.com/popup_image.php?pID=1600&image=5

Do they work?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 5, 2009)

I've been waiting for a long time for a nice efficient low low mode light that runs on AAs. I'm also interested in a tac model, as well as a neutral emitter model. So I may end up with a couple of these money permitting. I'd be on preorder if there were an 18650 model or a neutral white or a tactical. Seem all 3 things I want aren't available atm. :mecry:


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 5, 2009)

I didn´t get it yet...

Those models displayed in their site aren´t the TAC models, right ?

What´s the difference between the "civilian" and the tactical models everybody is waiting for... ?

Thanks... :wave:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 5, 2009)

Programability


----------



## HKJ (Jun 5, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> I didn´t get it yet...
> 
> Those models displayed in their site aren´t the TAC models, right ?
> 
> ...



Standard model has 8 settings and Tac models has two settings that each can be programmed to one of the 8 settings.
Standard model has a reverse switch and Tac model a forward switch and can not tail stand.

I think that covers it.


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 5, 2009)

Great!

I think I would prefer those TAC models...


----------



## qip (Jun 5, 2009)

looks so sexy without the clip


----------



## adnj (Jun 5, 2009)

I would soooo prefer a deep pocket carry clip on this light.


----------



## Mikellen (Jun 5, 2009)

I just checked the 4sevens website and their "Operation" section of the Quarks. It states the two most common levels are the max and moonlight modes. I didn't think the moon mode of .2 lumens would be one of the two most commonly used modes. I would have thought maximum and medium.


----------



## houtex (Jun 5, 2009)

They look like a Fenix and a Novatac fooled around


----------



## elipem01 (Jun 5, 2009)

adnj said:


> I would soooo prefer a deep pocket carry clip on this light.


 
same here...I don't like having the light hang out of my pocket when I carry it


----------



## Nitecore1 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm in for a AA Quark!

Some things I love about this light and some not so much???

I am wandering, and it's probably been answered some where, but with this version does it have a momentary on with the clicky? Like if the head is tight can you half press the switch and get max and/or if its loose half press for momentary moon mode. Or do you always have to fully click it on first?:mecry:


----------



## SilentK (Jun 5, 2009)

Does anyone know if the quark 123(2) is bored for 18650 cells? i notice that it says input voltage is 3.0-9.0. Now the hard part is to get either this, or the tk11 that i have been looking at for weeks. and no, i cant get both


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 6, 2009)

SilentK said:


> Does anyone know if the quark 123(2) is bored for 18650 cells? i notice that it says input voltage is 3.0-9.0. Now the hard part is to get either this, or the tk11 that i have been looking at for weeks. and no, i cant get both



Afaik it is not. 4sevens commented about the possibility of an 18650 light in his sub-forum somewhere. :sigh:


----------



## SilentK (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh. Well that sucks. But still, i like this light! i am currently finding a way to get this and the tk11, but i dont know.


----------



## guiri (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, I personally like to thank 4Sevens for making a light with the low and moonlight mode as I think this is very usable for emergency use.

Yeah, I'd like to see it in 18650 too.


----------



## pobox1475 (Jun 6, 2009)

> I would soooo prefer a deep pocket carry clip on this light.


 +1. Bezel down.


----------



## Fooboy (Jun 6, 2009)

do not want SOS and stobe.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 6, 2009)

SilentK said:


> Oh. Well that sucks. But still, i like this light! i am currently finding a way to get this and the tk11, but i dont know.


You could have purchased a new TK11-Q5 I had on CPF-MP for a good deal, but that's now gone. Yesterday someone listed an R2 version at a great price, I'm not sure if it is still there. Seems like a good time to buy pre-owned.


----------



## oldpal (Jun 6, 2009)

adnj said:


> I would soooo prefer a deep pocket carry clip on this light.





elipem01 said:


> same here...I don't like having the light hang out of my pocket when I carry it



Same here as well. I like the clips on the Nitecore D10 and EX10. Even the clip on my Ra Clicky is better.:nana:

Hugh


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 6, 2009)

oldpal said:


> *... *Even the clip on my Ra Clicky is better.:nana:


 now that's a serious rebuke. Personally Quark looks pretty boring. Pretty much a Fenix design with an attempt to resolve the Clip issue, but it appears to fall short. At least they still might modify the UI, but I'm hoping the reviews can find the something noteworthy. Hopefully some real feedback will influence their future products. If nothing else they should be more capable of listening to customers and incorporating the feedback on a timely schedule.


----------



## zipplet (Jun 6, 2009)

I see the quark as a refinement of the Fenix series. The non tactical quarks are very similiar to the fenix LDxx series but with supposedly higher quality manufacturing tolerances and machine work (e.g. guarenteed centred LEDs, square threads). The body style however is completely new and I really dig the reversible/removeable clip. I think it will really appeal to most people.

Boring? Nah, but not looking massively special either. We'll see once we get our pre-orders.


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 6, 2009)

adnj said:


> I would soooo prefer a deep pocket carry clip on this light.





elipem01 said:


> same here...I don't like having the light hang out of my pocket when I carry it





oldpal said:


> Same here as well. I like the clips on the Nitecore D10 and EX10. Even the clip on my Ra Clicky is better.:nana:
> 
> Hugh



+4 
Also makes me feel as if the clip is in the way, being in the middle, when handling the light.


----------



## Mikellen (Jun 6, 2009)

+ 5 for a deep carry pocket clip. This way I would be able to clip the flashlight inside my uniform shirt pocket without the end sticking out.


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 6, 2009)

+6 for a deep pocket clip. i'll probably just remove the clip and carry the light in my L1D holster (if it fits) which i carry my EX10 in right now if the AA quark becomes my EDC.


----------



## pobox1475 (Jun 6, 2009)

> Do not want SOS and stobe.


 +2. On an EDC light having a beacon is enough to suffice in a signaling situation.


----------



## snakyjake (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't get what the big deal is about the Quark. They are very similar to Fenix PXD series. Maybe it's because the Quark comes with more model options. But the option I want (the CR123x1), the Fenix is still better for my usage. The Quark CR123x1 has a lower low, lower medium, lower high, and a lower max. UI appears to be the same on the non "tactical" models.

When it comes to the Fenix P2D vs. Quark 123, I think the P2D will still win. Am I missing something else?

Very interested to see a full review of the CR123 lights (Quark, Fenix, LiteFlux, Nitecore).


----------



## HKJ (Jun 6, 2009)

snakyjake said:


> I don't get what the big deal is about the Quark. They are very similar to Fenix PXD series. Maybe it's because the Quark comes with more model options. But the option I want (the CR123x1), the Fenix is still better for my usage. The Quark CR123x1 has a lower low, lower medium, lower high, and a lower max. UI appears to be the same on the non "tactical" models.
> 
> When it comes to the Fenix P2D vs. Quark 123, I think the P2D will still win. Am I missing something else?
> 
> Very interested to see a full review of the CR123 lights (Quark, Fenix, LiteFlux, Nitecore).



I have the Fenix lights, but I do not think that the Quark lights are like them, they have nearly the same UI, but everything else is different.

I believe that I will like the knurling, the Clip, the lower low of the Quark lights and have already ordered some of them to supplement my other lights.


----------



## JamisonM (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice lights, but why the hole in the clip? Always a hole in the clip.:shakehead


----------



## qip (Jun 6, 2009)

dont you people worry about pickpockets , the last thing i want is for some fool to see something hanging showing an easy target wondering what it is and then snatching it via bump & pick ...then again im only 1 of a few here that uses subways and want all items deep in pocket hidden.... so the clip to me only serves as antiroll


----------



## rigormootis (Jun 6, 2009)

Perhaps I missed this answer somewhere, but this one has a reverse-clicky, right? 

The "tactical" one will have a forward-clicky...right? Also, will the "tactical" one have the same UI?

I am sold on the moolight mode opposite the Max mode. If I get one, it will be to replace my currelt favorite camping light -- my Fenix L2T v2.0. Having the moonlight mode is one of the big reasons...but I also want the forward-clicky.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 6, 2009)

Well if folk`s like Surefire`s, they should like these lights. Square threads...rated the same (out the front lumens) (higher output in most cases). Perfectly centered LED (like Surefire?) More light levels than most Surefires offer...more batt choices. Great reflector, great lens.

I think I read somewhere that forward clickies would be offered as a add on.
And the clip is reversable, removeble like Surefires.

Lower price...lower low. Great warranty. 

Bet if these where offered by Surefire everyone would be mopping slobber off their keyboards while tring to stuff their wallets thru the internet.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jun 6, 2009)

i think the clip is as deep as i want it to be ( bezel down) 

bezel up the head sticks out alottttt

i think the clip is completely removeable?

The my favorite features of the Quarks is the bezel down pocket clip, and the knurlling, makes a good self defense light IMHO ( tactical verison)

This is suppose to be the best light in the world,right? After all, this flashlight was built upon the most popular request and years of research?


----------



## qip (Jun 6, 2009)

ninjaboigt said:


> i think the clip is completely removeable?
> 
> 
> This is suppose to be the best light in the world,right? After all, this flashlight was built upon the most popular request and years of research?



clip is removeable ,looks like same clip set up as O-Light where you unscrew the ring and it slides out, 

im guessing since the LxD has been a top seller for 2 years ive been here its a good gamble to make a light like it but better  just good business


----------



## baterija (Jun 6, 2009)

rigormootis said:


> The "tactical" one will have a forward-clicky...right? Also, will the "tactical" one have the same UI?



Tactical will have a forward clicky but not the same UI. From the post in the marketplace



> The tactical light behaves like a two level light. However you can program any of the two levels with any of the 8 modes.
> 
> In a nutshell, the tactical mode separates the on/off function from the mode switching function. on/off for the tail half of the light. The switching between the two modes for the front of the light.


----------



## Incidentalist (Jun 6, 2009)

snakyjake said:


> The Quark CR123x1 has a lower low, lower medium, lower high, and a lower max. UI appears to be the same on the non "tactical" models.
> 
> When it comes to the Fenix P2D vs. Quark 123, I think the P2D will still win. Am I missing something else?


 
I think what you are missing is the fact that the Quark lights have their lumens measured as out the front lumens whereas Fenix does not. This means that the actual lumens you get from the Fenix lights is lower than what it is rated because of light loss between the LED and front of the lens. When all is said and done, these should be at least as bright as their respective Fenix models, if not brighter.

That said, I'm waiting for the tactical models. I can't stand the strobe/SOS/beacon modes and would prefer for them to be hidden. 

4Sevens did say that their could be a short run of the non-tactical version with a different UI that has all of the blinking modes put on the tightened bezel level behind the highest setting. I would ultimately prefer this and will wait with baited breath to see if they will offer this as a limited production model.


----------



## pobox1475 (Jun 6, 2009)

> 4Sevens did say that their could be a short run of the non-tactical version with a different UI that has all of the blinking modes put on the tightened bezel level behind the highest setting. I would ultimately prefer this and will wait with baited breath to see if they will offer this as a limited production model.


 If they offer a _warm_ that way then I'm all in for a 123 .



> why the hole in the clip? Always a hole in the clip.


 Some users like to attach a split ring and lanyard to clip.


----------



## filibuster (Jun 6, 2009)

wapkil said:


> That's also what bothered me - I didn't like the regular UI and two easily accessible modes in tactical are not enough for me. The good news is that David just wrote in the market place thread that they can offer a revised UI, with blinky modes moved to the tightened bezel group as many, including me, proposed


A BIG +1 for that option!


----------



## Mostly (Jun 6, 2009)

I think it's a plus they're like Fenix in some ways... I hope they do have Fenix-like efficiency. With Nitecore-like knurling, apparently. 

Two really low low settings is also a big plus for me. No one else that I know of does this and still keeps a highly efficient light. (Proton Pro, D10 have low lows, but aren't as efficient as this one promises to be on high.) 

The only things that I don't like about this almost perfect light are size and weight of the AA models. It might not matter as much if this hadn't come out right after the Nitecore EZ AA. (No, I'm not going to buy both!) But it is obvious from the dimensions the Quark is really a CR 123 light, and the AAs an afterthought, size- and weight-wise. Lego-ability makes a good excuse, though, for not keeping AA size and weight down. 

Maybe I'm just being picky... or maybe I'm just trying to convince myself to finally take the plunge into the world of CR 123 lights!


----------



## SilentK (Jun 6, 2009)

Alright, it looks like i just may get a quark.  i think i may get the tactical version due to the interface. i realy like the very dim moon mode. :nana: any idea on how to order the tactical version?


----------



## faucon (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm considering getting a 2 x AA "tactical" light. I wonder how the Quark will compare with the EagleTac P100A2? I'd love to see some comparison reviews once the Quarks are available.


----------



## snakyjake (Jun 6, 2009)

Incidentalist said:


> I think what you are missing is the fact that the Quark lights have their lumens measured as out the front lumens whereas Fenix does not. This means that the actual lumens you get from the Fenix lights is lower than what it is rated because of light loss between the LED and front of the lens. When all is said and done, these should be at least as bright as their respective Fenix models, if not brighter.



Thanks for the explanation.



> That said, I'm waiting for the tactical models. I can't stand the strobe/SOS/beacon modes and would prefer for them to be hidden.



I don't want extra features on a light that I don't use. I can beacon/SOS any light, and don't need a programmed feature for it. All it does is annoy me.

I like the "tactical" light features, I just don't like the protruding button. I prefer to have my light tail-stand so I can have the light bounce off the ceiling and easily illuminate a room.

It will be interesting to see how the light compares to the LiteFlux.


----------



## snakyjake (Jun 6, 2009)

Why does everyone rave about the moon mode? With the Fenix P2D, I get 30 hours of runtime. I also use RCR123, so going through a battery is no big issue, and 30 hours is a long time.

Do people love the moon mode because they intend to use the Quark as a lantern?


----------



## zipplet (Jun 6, 2009)

For me the appeal of moon mode is that you could use it to read in total darkness without disturbing others. I doubt it'll be useful for much else apart from night time trips to the WC - but that's enough of a winner for me.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 6, 2009)

The Surefire Backup is rated at 80 (out the front lumens). The Quark AA is rated at 90 (OTF). So the lumen output should be similar. Is the Backup bright?


----------



## Mostly (Jun 6, 2009)

snakyjake said:


> Why does everyone rave about the moon mode? With the Fenix P2D, I get 30 hours of runtime. I also use RCR123, so going through a battery is no big issue, and 30 hours is a long time.
> 
> Do people love the moon mode because they intend to use the Quark as a lantern?





zipplet said:


> For me the appeal of moon mode is that you could use it to read in total darkness without disturbing others. I doubt it'll be useful for much else apart from night time trips to the WC - but that's enough of a winner for me.


You can read at night with this light.
You can read in a car. You can read in a bar.
You can read a menu. Or read a map, in any venue. 

You can read without disturbing one another--without hiding under the covers until you smother! 

You can read at minimal power. You can read hour after hour! 

Turn it on without going blind. Your night vision will be safe, you will find! 

Less is more, while others snore. Read and move at night indoors with this light. That's what it is for! 
​So who's raving about the moon mode? :ironic:

Not a lantern so much as a headlight for me... I would like to clip it onto a folded up bandanna that I use for a headband, or maybe onto the brim of a baseball cap (that's why I like the head up clip option), for reading on a long trip at night or in bed without disturbing my wife. 

I'm nearsighted, so when I take my glasses off I hold the book about 8-10" from my face. An E01 is too bright at this distance. Even an old Luxeon LOD at around 4 lumens low is a little bright. 

I also keep a journal... in my experience, if I wake in darkness with something I have to write down (happens a lot), the only light I can stand is a Photon Freedom on low setting... and I'm a little tired of buying CR2016s and CR2032s!


----------



## bdillahu (Jun 6, 2009)

ninjaboigt said:


> i think the clip is as deep as i want it to be ( bezel down)
> 
> bezel up the head sticks out alottttt
> 
> ...



Probably a really dumb question, but how do you guys use lights with clips? Seriously. I always belt holster carry lights (even single AA)... do you always clip it on the edge of your pocket, or ever on a belt?

My pockets are full enough, I think, but simplifying the belt situation could be handy.

Thoughts???


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 6, 2009)

Mostly said:


> You can read at night with this light.
> You can read in a car. You can read in a bar.
> You can read a menu. Or read a map, in any venue.
> 
> ...



LOL, thanks for that one Dr. Seuss! So what I really want to know is what kind of beam these will have, I can tell they use an OP reflector, but can't quite see how deep it is. The 1aa/2aa in warm tactical seems like my perfect light.


----------



## JermsMalibu (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm also excited about the moon mode. My NDI on low blinds me at night when I use it and when camping and in the tent. I want to get the tactical version because I like having the on/off switch ONLY do that (while giving momentary capability). However, I'm not sure about having to wait 10 seconds each time I want to reset the mode. I'd prefer 3 or so seconds to set the mode since I change the mode a couple times a day. I set it to the lowest mode at night but I then set it to a bit higher mode every morning to use while getting ready (leave lights off for the wife) and for use during the day (since the lowest mode is too dim in the daylight). And so having to wait the 10 seconds each time will get kinda annoying I think. We'll have to wait and see though I guess. 
Great job 7777s though for making these and doing your best to make everyone happy. :thumbsup:


----------



## guiri (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, the moon mode for me is just in case I happen to get stuck somewhere and only have one light and no extra batteries. That could save your *** right there


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 7, 2009)

JermsMalibu said:


> I'm also excited about the moon mode. My NDI on low blinds me at night when I use it and when camping and in the tent. I want to get the tactical version because I like having the on/off switch ONLY do that (while giving momentary capability). However, I'm not sure about having to wait 10 seconds each time I want to reset the mode. I'd prefer 3 or so seconds to set the mode since I change the mode a couple times a day. I set it to the lowest mode at night but I then set it to a bit higher mode every morning to use while getting ready (leave lights off for the wife) and for use during the day (since the lowest mode is too dim in the daylight). And so having to wait the 10 seconds each time will get kinda annoying I think. We'll have to wait and see though I guess.
> Great job 7777s though for making these and doing your best to make everyone happy. :thumbsup:



Do you know that the tac has 2 programmable modes that you switch between by tightening the head and that whole 10 second thing is for the programming? You can have it where the tightened head position is max output and loosen the head for the moon mode or any of the other 8 settings.


----------



## jblackwood (Jun 7, 2009)

bdillahu said:


> Probably a really dumb question, but how do you guys use lights with clips? Seriously. I always belt holster carry lights (even single AA)... do you always clip it on the edge of your pocket, or ever on a belt?
> 
> My pockets are full enough, I think, but simplifying the belt situation could be handy.
> 
> Thoughts???



I know what you mean about full pockets. I carried my Nitecore D10 in my pocket for about 2 days before ordering it's clip. What I found was that with just a handkerchief and a small, telescoping space pen in the same pocket, the D10 formed a big bulge along with the pen and hankerchief. What I found after installing the clip was that the flashlight now "floated" above the contents of my pocket. No more big bulge = a much more comfortable pocket. That's the difference the clip made for me. It also added anti-roll but since I always set it down on either end, that might not have made a difference.

Oh yeah, forgot the original thrust of the thread! I preordered my QAA. Not as small as the EZAA, by far, but I really dig the form of the body. I'm surprised no one else has mentioned how much that "waist" resembles the RA lights (except for the dude who talked about the RA and Fenix that got frisky). I cigar hold my lights often and don't really want to pay the premium for the RA's (I don't really punish my lights so I don't need them built like a tank).


----------



## Yapo (Jun 7, 2009)

I hope its got a super smooth beam as my proton pro already covers most of what it can do and more (for single AA)...


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 7, 2009)

Ships tomorrow. These should be in the hands of our reviewers very soon.

I don`t have a R2 light. The Nitecore D10 R2 (145 emitter lumen rating) would be my pick of AA lights. I simply love the operation of these lights.

But, if these can output more lumen with their 90 OTF lumen rating than the Nitecore, I`ll go with this. I am a lumen head. The old school CPF saying "brighter better" is ingrained in me. All things being more/less equal, brighter gets my $$$.


----------



## Mostly (Jun 7, 2009)

Beamshots! Somebody 47s for beamshots!

We'll have to wait for a reviewer for comparison shots anyway. 

The post about the clips helps me push myself just a little closer to buying this light. When you think about it, the single AA version, anyway, it _costs less_ than EZAA, because it comes with a clip, which usually costs $7 or more extra. 

Just trying to sell myself on it. I don't buy $50+ lights very often. But this one sounds almost perfect. (I would say "looks" almost perfect, but in this case I say "sounds" because the voices in my head are saying "buy this light!")


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 7, 2009)

Badbeams3 said:


> The Surefire Backup is rated at 80 (out the front lumens). The Quark AA is rated at 90 (OTF). So the lumen output should be similar. Is the Backup bright?



The Quark AA is 90 Lumens on a AA but probably closer to 170 Lumens on the Li-Ion 14500. I don't own a SF Backup but given a choice between that and the Quark I'd definitely buy a Quark.


----------



## jupello (Jun 7, 2009)

The "tactical" models seem pretty nice with the forward clicky and programmable modes. :thumbsup:
Where did you find the detailed information about the programming of those lights?


----------



## LG&M (Jun 7, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> The Quark AA is 90 Lumens on a AA but probably closer to 170 Lumens on the Li-Ion 14500. I don't own a SF Backup but given a choice between that and the Quark I'd definitely buy a Quark.


 I have a back up and it is a very good 80 lumens. I will be getting a Quark I just don't know which one. If this is 47's first light shouldn't the price be $47 ?


----------



## SilentK (Jun 7, 2009)

LG&M said:


> I have a back up and it is a very good 80 lumens. I will be getting a Quark I just don't know which one. If this is 47's first light shouldn't the price be $47 ?



I think that should be a promotional thing for like the first week or something like that. :twothumbs


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 7, 2009)

LG&M said:


> I have a back up and it is a very good 80 lumens. I will be getting a Quark I just don't know which one. If this is 47's first light shouldn't the price be $47 ?





Thank god he´s not "007"...

Probably I´ll gonna get one 1xAA Quark for me...


----------



## Benson (Jun 7, 2009)

snakyjake said:


> Why does everyone rave about the moon mode?



Well, one potential use would be as a locator; since battery life is on the order of a month, leaving it on uberlow all the time is feasible in conjunction with a typical weekly charge regimen. I'm thinking I may use it that way on a vanilla Quark, although I don't think I want to tie up one of the modes on the tactical version for that.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 7, 2009)

Badbeams3 said:


> The Surefire Backup is rated at 80 (out the front lumens). The Quark AA is rated at 90 (OTF). So the lumen output should be similar. Is the Backup bright?



The Backup uses an optic, so it will definately appear brighter as it's tightly focused, but the sidespill will be more narrow if I'm not mistaken. Another thing to factor in is both manufacturers give the minimal output, it'd possible to get a 90+ E1B or a Quark over 90.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jun 7, 2009)

Although I have avoided buying any lights of late these offer a lot of promise in terms of quality and performance at a reasonable price.If they prove to be what they say they are I will probably find the $$$ for a warm 1XCR123 version.Waiting for the reviews!


----------



## DHart (Jun 7, 2009)

These lights are looking appealing to me... but I can't help but think LEGO!

4Sevens has indicated that tactical and standard tailcaps will be offered as separate items for sale.... so... I'm very interested in knowing what happens when you install a (sold separately) tactical tailcap on a standard model... does that convert the standard model into a two-mode tactical model? Or do you still have an 8-mode standard with a forward clickie momentary feature?

Conversely, what happens when you use a (sold separately) standard tailcap on a tactical model? Do you now have a standard model? Or do you have a two mode tactical model with ability to tailstand, but no forward momentary? :thinking:


----------



## JermsMalibu (Jun 7, 2009)

Defloyd77,
Yea, I know that they have 2 programable modes. I like to leave 1 on the highest setting though for when I need/want a lot of light. It's also helpful for walking the dog late at night to see into some dark areas. Who knows though, it might not be too bad as it is. We'll have to see.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 7, 2009)

DHart said:


> I'm very interested in knowing what happens when you install a (sold separately) tactical tailcap on a standard model... does that convert the standard model into a two-mode tactical model? Or do you still have an 8-mode standard with a forward clickie momentary feature?



The head has the mode changing, so you'd have a reverse clicky tactical, still with 2 modes and a momentary capable 8 mode which you'd have to switch modes before you click it on. If they sell just the tailcaps, you could take the innards of the tactical switch and put them in the standard tailcap, giving you the ability to have a tailstanding momentary clicky or the opposite for a protruding reverse clicky.


----------



## DHart (Jun 8, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> The head has the mode changing, so you'd have a reverse clicky tactical, still with 2 modes and a momentary capable 8 mode which you'd have to switch modes before you click it on.



defloyd... thanks for the reply... so... if I put a tactical tailcap on a standard Quark, it would still be an 8-mode standard, but it would have a forward momentary protruding switch on it, right? Sorry... it's late and, somehow, perhaps I'm just not getting it. Still confused... :duh2:


----------



## SilentK (Jun 8, 2009)

Anyone know where i can get the tactical 123(2)


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 8, 2009)

DHart said:


> defloyd... thanks for the reply... so... if I put a tactical tailcap on a standard Quark, it would still be an 8-mode standard, but it would have a forward momentary protruding switch on it, right? Sorry... it's late and, somehow, perhaps I'm just not getting it. Still confused... :duh2:



Yes, that's correct.


----------



## WadeF (Jun 8, 2009)

I have seen the beams, so until beam shots... The beam has a tight hot spot and I didn't notice any artifacts in the beam. The XP-E emitter results in a clean beam, even with a smooth reflector. Since the XP-E's dome is smaller than the dome on the XR-E it results in a tighter hot spot and more throw, with the same reflector. 

So these little lights will throw well for their size. For close up we'll need the moon mode so the hot spot doesn't over power what we're trying to light up with it.  

As for the low on the P2D, I find it too bright in a lot of situations. 

As far as carrying the Quarks, you can take the clip off and put it in a belt holster. I might end up doing this.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jun 8, 2009)

After thinking about it I will pass on Quark for now. I'm growing tired of strobe and sos now we have to add a beacon mode. Why? What could we possibly do with all these blinking modes.
I can see the use for a strobe, self defense(maybe), crossing a street or on the side of road broken down or walking and want cars to see you.

I know their are some people who want a extremely low-low and I hope this is the light for you, but I don't see it very popular with most folks especially me.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 8, 2009)

I think the forward clickie would stick out regardless of which tailcap its in, just like the forwards for the Fenix LxD/PxDs.


----------



## carrot (Jun 8, 2009)

My mind hurts from trying to follow this thread, but I just posted a passaround for the Quarks over at CPFMP. Just a heads-up.


----------



## DHart (Jun 8, 2009)

carrot said:


> My mind hurts from trying to follow this thread, but I just posted a passaround for the Quarks over at CPFMP. Just a heads-up.



Carrot... thanks for the opportunity; I'm in to check these babies out, but good! ;-)


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 8, 2009)

WadeF said:


> I have seen the beams, so until beam shots... The beam has a tight hot spot and I didn't notice any artifacts in the beam. The XP-E emitter results in a clean beam, even with a smooth reflector. Since the XP-E's dome is smaller than the dome on the XR-E it results in a tighter hot spot and more throw, with the same reflector.



:twothumbs    :rock:  AWESOME!!! That's what I wanted to hear. Similar to the Fenix Rebels maybe?


Thanks Wade!!!!


----------



## DM51 (Jun 8, 2009)

LG&M said:


> If this is 47's first light shouldn't the price be $47 ?


LOL! Don't give him ideas, or he might make it $7,777.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 8, 2009)

No , No , No ............

It's obvious ............. the price will be ..............


_*$77.77*_


.


----------



## carrot (Jun 8, 2009)

Don't we already know the price is $59?


----------



## JJV (Jun 8, 2009)

Badbeams3 said:


> Bet if these where offered by Surefire everyone would be mopping slobber off their keyboards while tring to stuff their wallets thru the internet.


 




That killed me!


----------



## Mikellen (Jun 8, 2009)

Maybe the price should be 4 sevens which = $28.00 :laughing:


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ship date has been moved to the tenth.


----------



## loanshark (Jun 8, 2009)

Badbeams3 said:


> Ship date has been moved to the tenth.


 
:mecry: Bummer! I'm sure 4sevens is not happy about this... Oh well...


----------



## snakyjake (Jun 8, 2009)

jhc37013 said:


> After thinking about it I will pass on Quark for now. I'm growing tired of strobe and sos now we have to add a beacon mode. Why? What could we possibly do with all these blinking modes.
> I can see the use for a strobe, self defense(maybe), crossing a street or on the side of road broken down or walking and want cars to see you.
> 
> I know their are some people who want a extremely low-low and I hope this is the light for you, but I don't see it very popular with most folks especially me.



I agree. When are people going to get tired of the cluttered UI's that are now on many EDC lights? If these features are really desired, I propose this UI:

Bezel A = low, med, high
Bezel B = all the extra (super low, super high, SOS, beacon, strobe, and a light show (kidding, but I can see someone making this available some day).

Bezel A should be fully tightened since this is the main configuration. After putting fresh batteries in, I don't want to screw around with the bezel trying to find the main UI configuration. Plus, if I let someone else borrow the light, I don't want to have to train them.

Jake


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jun 8, 2009)

IMO, the problem isn't the modes, it's the UI -- highly personal of course, but Fenix's is horrific, which is why I'll go with a "tactical" version if (when?) I pick up a Quark. Voting with your pocketbook is definitely the way to kill off this UI, and if not, there are plenty of other options


----------



## rigormootis (Jun 8, 2009)

Agree with the A / B set-up, but my ideal A / B would be:

(Bezel A) Super High / LL ("Moonlight")
(Bezel B) High / Medium / Low / all the extras...

...and I probably would never, ever, use "B." 

But, the Tactical (with it's simple 2-mode set & forget scheme will work well for me. This is why I like my Fenix L2T V2.0 so much. What I alway's wished was the L2T had an even lower-low. SO a Quark with "High-High" and "Moon" modes set in should work well for me.


----------



## carrot (Jun 8, 2009)

The passaround will contain one preproduction -T model along with the other three regular models, for anyone who wishes to try them out.


----------



## bodhran (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm not a big fan myself of the UI, same as the pd20. The problem I have is with a small light and not a lot of surface to hold on to, I often end up locking out the tailcap rather than turning the bezel if I'm not paying attention. I do like the design and contruction of the Quark so going to give it a try. Maybe the AA model will be just big enough that someone as clumsy as me, won't have a problem. I don't mean turning the tailcap, thinking it's the bezel, I mean accidentaly holding the tailcap while turning the bezel. Just thought I would clear that up...*lol*


----------



## Lux-ury (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't get all the complaints about the UI. I'd get the regular interface. Then, when I need tactical, I'd just carry with the bezel tightened. Then I can have either High or Strobe instantly. True, there's no momentary, but there is the off switch. I can click pretty fast.

On the other hand, when I'm not in a tactical situation, I always want a light to come on at low, in case I'm night-adapted. But if I want one of the other levels, say, something between 40 and 80, I just do a few soft presses to get to it. Then if I decide to go lower, I just switch off, wait three seconds, and on again. I never have to see strobe/SOS/beacon.

Or did I misunderstand something?

I like the low low. Right now the lowest I have is the Ra-Clicky low. It's smooth too, with no artifacts. That light has a beautiful beam, with no artifacts. But even with the Ra-Clicky on my nightstand, I use a red PAL safelight on low when I get up at night. Preserving night vision is not just for slinking around. It makes it far more likely that you'll be able to go back to sleep. I do this all the time. There is research that backs it up.

The clip on the Quark is problematic. I think I saw that you can't reverse it on the 123 model. It looks like it would hang off the end. And anyway I like a low-riding bezel-down clip. The one on my NiteCore SmartPD EX10 is perfect. 

Another question about the Quark is: How clean is the beam? Any artifacts? 

By the way, in response to Mostly, I haven't found many lows I can read with, simply because the beam shape is too narrow. For that I use a Zebralight.

I'm thinking of getting either the 123 or the 123-2. I would like to be able to use rechargeables, though.

By the way, I know I do not NEED this light. I just can't help myself.


----------



## NonSenCe (Jun 8, 2009)

off topic as i didnt want to start a new thread for just this..

there are 4sevens brand cr123s for sale: Genuine 4Sevens' Energy-dense Flashlight Food. 3V 1500mah

i only hope thats a typo on the price of two (7$) as 10pack is 19$.


----------



## f22shift (Jun 8, 2009)

Lux-ury said:


> I don't get all the complaints about the UI. I'd get the regular interface. f.


 
flasholics are never satisfied.

i think there is some real potential with this quark series. just need to have some reviews on the beam and runtime/output.


----------



## choaticwhisper (Jun 8, 2009)

NonSenCe said:


> off topic as i didnt want to start a new thread for just this..
> 
> there are 4sevens brand cr123s for sale: Genuine 4Sevens' Energy-dense Flashlight Food. 3V 1500mah
> 
> i only hope thats a typo on the price of two (7$) as 10pack is 19$.



The 2 for $7 must be a collector item, the others are cheap enough to use.


----------



## bodhran (Jun 8, 2009)

In many cases it's not so much complaining about the UI, as it is that for our particular needs we would like it to come on at a higher setting and not high/turbo. In my case, I don't have the best vision so everytime I turn it on, I have to cycle through the lower levels to reach one I'm comfortable with. I like everything else about the light and wouldn't let the UI deter me from getting one. And it's a 4-7's first. How could you not get one...*s*


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 8, 2009)

It's basically down to the beam for me...I hope it's not _too _tight. I recently got the older version of the Olight T10 and I find the hotspot is a little too tight for my tastes, if I need a thrower, I'll just whip out my 6P w/M60. I'm not crazy about the UI on the Olight either, it just seems inconvenient to have to twist the bezel for each level. I have mixed emotions about the memory feature though, it's no big deal to me to do a couple of soft clicks on my Fenix lights to get the level I want, but to be able to remember one level is nice on the T10, due to the bezel twisting.


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 8, 2009)

Damn... I can´t decide between 1xAA or 2xAA model!

Can someone help me ?

I´m afraid those 90 lumens of the 1xAA is too low if compared with the 170 lumens of the 2xAA model...

I mean... I love 1xAA size and runtime, but those 170 lumens of the 2xAA model is disturbing me... but I´m afraid it´s too big for my needs!

ARGH! :thinking:


----------



## choaticwhisper (Jun 8, 2009)

I think Im going to start with a 2xAA then later order a 1xAA body. 

You know running a 1xAA with a 14500 you get the 170 lumens, right?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 8, 2009)

Mikellen said:


> I just checked the 4sevens website and their "Operation" section of the Quarks. It states the two most common levels are the max and moonlight modes. I didn't think the moon mode of .2 lumens would be one of the two most commonly used modes. I would have thought maximum and medium.



you're probably in the minority then, as moon mode will probably be the only mode I use 90% of the time.


----------



## andrew123 (Jun 8, 2009)

This probably doesn't belong here, but I noticed that 47's is also selling lithium primary cr123a batteries. Just thought you guys should know.


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 8, 2009)

...i'd just like to give a shout out to 'moon mode'!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 8, 2009)

andrew123 said:


> This probably doesn't belong here, but I noticed that 47's is also selling lithium primary cr123a batteries. Just thought you guys should know.


You mean his "Energy Dense Flashlight Food"? Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 8, 2009)

Just ordered a Quark AA (hopefully with as cool/pure white as is humanly possible) and one of those cool alien looking tripods that were shown with the EZAA's when they debuted.


----------



## RGB_LED (Jun 8, 2009)

Toaster said:


> Reasons I can think of:
> - Reversible/removable clip
> - Sapphire AR coated lens (no more scratched up lens!)
> - Square threading (far more resistant to wear and cross-threading)
> ...


SOLD!... where do I sign-up? 




bdillahu said:


> Probably a really dumb question, but how do you guys use lights with clips? Seriously. I always belt holster carry lights (even single AA)... do you always clip it on the edge of your pocket, or ever on a belt?


I usually use a holster with clip as added security that it won't fall out or, if I'm just carrying the light alone, I carry the light inside my front right pocket using the clip on the outside.




Badbeams3 said:


> ...Bet if these where offered by Surefire everyone would be mopping slobber off their keyboards while tring to stuff their wallets thru the internet.


HAHAHA! So true!


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 8, 2009)

I don’t care for clips so would just be looking to remove it. I like the Sapphire lens thing and square threads. Like knurling too. Like true lumen ratings. Centered LED would only be an issue if a misaligned LED reduced the field effectiveness of the light. I am not in the habit of looking into the bezel anyways other than to blind myself for some unknown silly reason. If it can be had in a neutral tint that too would make the light a winner. I would need to read reviews of this first. After reading the reviews I decided against the EZAA. New is always cool but there are risks of being the first on a new boat so to speak. I am looking for a single AA and the D10 was on my list but will hold off until the reports for this light comes in.


----------



## WadeF (Jun 9, 2009)

The way the Quark lights are put together the LED's should always be centered in the reflector.



Toohotruk said:


> It's basically down to the beam for me...I hope it's not _too _tight.



I wish more of these little EDC lights came with snap on diffusers, like the Surefire F04. Something that would provide little loss in output, but smooth out the beam for close up tasks.


----------



## KiwiMark (Jun 9, 2009)

WadeF said:


> I wish more of these little EDC lights came with snap on diffusers, like the Surefire F04. Something that would provide little loss in output, but smooth out the beam for close up tasks.



If the head diameter is similar to my L2D then the Olight T-Series filters should work fine with them. I have the white, red & green Olight diffusers and they fit several of my other torches including my L2D/L1D.


----------



## KiwiMark (Jun 9, 2009)

rigormootis said:


> Agree with the A / B set-up, but my ideal A / B would be:
> 
> (Bezel A) Super High / LL ("Moonlight")
> (Bezel B) High / Medium / Low / all the extras...



I don't think I would be too interested in buying a light with this UI TBH.

I would like:
A: Min/Low/Med/Hi
B: Max/Extras (I would love to be able to disable the extras and just have Max)

On B you turn on the light and have all the Lumens that this torch can produce.
On A you start with a low enough level not to hurt night adjusted eyes, then you can step it up from there.


----------



## andi15 (Jun 9, 2009)

I think I will love the UI of the Tactical series, two programmable modes - perfect.

But, sorry if this point has already been mentioned, how can the lumen ratings be OFT if the XP-E R2 has a max. output of 190 Lumens?
Quark 123²


> Output: Maximum - 190 lumens; Moonlight - 0.2 lumens


CREE XP-E R2 Emitter 


> Lumen max.: 190


That requires, that the lens and the reflektor would have an efficiency of 100.00%, or the XP-E is overdriven?


Greetings from Germany

Andi15


----------



## wapkil (Jun 9, 2009)

andi15 said:


> I think I will love the UI of the Tactical series, two programmable modes - perfect.
> 
> But, sorry if this point has already been mentioned, how can the lumen ratings be OFT if the XP-E R2 has a max. output of 190 Lumens?
> Quark 123²
> ...



In the driver philosophy thread David wrote that the maximum current will be 990mA. According to the specification that I read, the maximum current for XP-E is 700mA but maybe they already ship XP-Es with 1A max? :shrug:. The web page you quoted shows minimum luminous flux number for 350mA (114lm, max is 122). I don't know where they got that figure for 700mA but it may also be the minimum.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 9, 2009)

andi15 said:


> I think I will love the UI of the Tactical series, two programmable modes - perfect.
> 
> But, sorry if this point has already been mentioned, how can the lumen ratings be OFT if the XP-E R2 has a max. output of 190 Lumens?
> Quark 123²
> ...



:thinking: Great question. Guess you pointed out the way it must be...slightly overdriven? Must have a good cooling/heat sink too?


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 9, 2009)

Eagletac stated that they found that the XP-E could be reliably driven at higher levels than spec, I think they tested up to 1.4A and they have a 220 lumen (at emitter) XP-E light that is Q5.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 9, 2009)

Did they say what happened to the tint when they drove it over spec? Any LED can be over-driven, but often what happens is they turn a nasty blue color.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 9, 2009)

DM51 said:


> Did they say what happened to the tint when they drove it over spec? Any LED can be over-driven, but often what happens is they turn a nasty blue color.



Good point. I do not recall. I'll have to search for the topic their testing was mentioned, but if they did turn blue at the levels they drive them, I don't think they'd mention it. Can we assume reliably means not turning blue?


----------



## DM51 (Jun 9, 2009)

"Reliably" probably just means it doesn't burn out or explode, lol


----------



## loanshark (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm not sure if I overlooked it or not but I'm very curious about the runtimes on a 14500... Anyone see those yet?

I don't have any 14500s yet but i noticed it nearly doubles the output of the AA model. If the runtimes increase dramatically on the lower modes, I may take the plunge into Lithium Ions...


----------



## andi15 (Jun 9, 2009)

I think the runtime with 14500 increases because the driver is at 3.7 V more efficient than at 1.5 V also they might, as always, boast a bit, at the specs.
Also the protection circuit doesnt work at such a low current, furthermore the light does not get darker at this mode, so I think, they discharged the 14500 complete to get a better runtime, what might damage the battery.
But really dramatically they won´t increase in my opinion.


Greetings from Germany

Andi15


----------



## loanshark (Jun 9, 2009)

andi15 said:


> I think the runtime with 14500 increases because the driver is at 3.7 V more efficient than at 1.5 V also they might, as always, boast a bit, at the specs.
> Also the protection circuit doesn't work at such a low current, furthermore the light does not get darker at this mode, so I think, they discharged the 14500 complete to get a better runtime, what might damage the battery.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for your reply Andi15, but I was looking for some specifics...


----------



## funkychateau (Jun 9, 2009)

*Quark vs Akoray?*

I think the 1xAA Quark light is very interesting, but I wonder now much (if any) better it is than the $20 Akoray K-106. The lights seem very similar - nice machining, knurling, square threads, pocket clip, AA or 14500, etc. I almost wonder if the same Chinese factory is building both.

I currently like the Akoray UI better than any of my other lights because the three modes can be set to "anything", and then you don't have to mess around with tightening/loosening of the head.

Maybe the Quark will be a little brighter than the Akoray, but other than that, aren't we still just comparing two well-made Chinese lights that are otherwise quite similar? 

I think I like the Akoray clip better, because it lets the entire body of the light ride inside my pocket.

Hopefully someone who owns both will soon write up a comparison, and give us an idea if the Quark is worth 3 times as much as the Akoray.


----------



## wapkil (Jun 9, 2009)

loanshark said:


> I'm not sure if I overlooked it or not but I'm very curious about the runtimes on a 14500... Anyone see those yet?
> 
> I don't have any 14500s yet but i noticed it nearly doubles the output of the AA model. If the runtimes increase dramatically on the lower modes, I may take the plunge into Lithium Ions...



The amount of energy held by AA LiIons and NiMHs is approximately the same so you shouldn't expect to get both much higher output and longer runtime.

David wrote that for runtimes they used "123 name brand cells" (whatever that means) and 2500mAh NiMH for AAs. This information can be roughly extrapolated to estimate the runtimes.

An CR123 holds approximately 3.5Wh - 4Wh - twice as much energy as the RCR123 (~2Wh - 2.5Wh). An RCR123 in turn holds approximately the same amount as an AA LiIon or NiMH. The head of the light is the same for a Quark 123 and a Quark AA. If the brightness and the circuit efficiency are the same for 3V and 3.7V (and if my math is correct), the Quark 123 should have approximately half the runtime on an RCR123 cell compared to a CR123 cell. Similar runtime would be observed for an AA Quark with a 14500 LiIon. According to the specification that would mean:

Moonlight: 0.2 lumens, ~ 7.5 days
Low: 3.5 lumens, ~ 1.25 days
Medium: 18 lumens, ~ 6.5 hours
High: 70 lumens, ~ 1.4 hours
Max: 170 lumens, ~ 25 minutes
Strobe, ~ 50 minutes
Beacon, ~ 6 hours

This is only a rough estimation - many questions about the light operation and parameters are still unanswered. Hopefully soon we will be able to see the test results from the members who bought the ligths or participate in the passaround.


----------



## DHart (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Quark vs Akoray?*



funkychateau said:


> I think the 1xAA Quark light is very interesting, but I wonder now much (if any) better it is than the $20 Akoray K-106. The lights seem very similar - nice machining, knurling, square threads, pocket clip, AA or 14500, etc. I almost wonder if the same Chinese factory is building both.
> 
> I currently like the Akoray UI better than any of my other lights because the three modes can be set to "anything", and then you don't have to mess around with tightening/loosening of the head.
> 
> ...



I agree... the AKOray K-106 is an awesome, programmable, 3-mode light for $21 including shipping. I love mine!


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 9, 2009)

wapkil said:


> An CR123 holds approximately 3.5Wh - 4Wh - twice as much energy as the RCR123 (~2Wh - 2.5Wh). An RCR123 in turn holds approximately the same amount as an AA LiIon or NiMH. The head of the light is the same for a Quark 123 and a Quark AA. If the brightness and the circuit efficiency are the same for 3V and 3.7V (and if my math is correct), the Quark 123 should have approximately half the runtime on an RCR123 cell compared to a CR123 cell. Similar runtime would be observed for an AA Quark with a 14500 LiIon. According to the specification that would mean:
> 
> Moonlight: 0.2 lumens, ~ 7.5 days
> Low: 3.5 lumens, ~ 1.25 days
> ...



Wow that's one good answer.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 9, 2009)

KiwiMark said:


> I don't think I would be too interested in buying a light with this UI TBH.
> 
> I would like:
> A: Min/Low/Med/Hi
> ...




+1000000000000 THIS! I still ordered anyways even with the not ideal UI.


----------



## wapkil (Jun 9, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> Wow that's one good answer.



I think I should stress out that this is only my guestimation, performed in absence of the full information about the lights. I believe it can be close to the real numbers but the actual values depend on many unknown factors like for example the circuit efficiency profile and the capacity of the batteries used in the 4sevens specification. The results shouldn't be two times higher or lower but 10% here, 20% there and the difference may be noticeable.


----------



## Lux-ury (Jun 9, 2009)

I tried to buy an Akoray but I couldn't get the Web site to work for me. Gave up.


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 9, 2009)

If I´m correct, shipping date is tomorrow!

Can´t wait for some reviews...


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 9, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> If I´m correct, shipping date is tomorrow!



...unless it changes again...


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 9, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> If I´m correct, shipping date is tomorrow!
> 
> Can´t wait for some reviews...


 

Will it launch...will it make it thru the reviewer layer and into flashaholic space. Gentlemen...place your bets


----------



## wapkil (Jun 9, 2009)

burntoshine said:


> ...unless it changes again...



It seems that the European 4sevens.pl store already has the Quarks in stock. I'm waiting for the neutral ones and the explanation about possible UI changes, the price in the store is unfortunately also "European" (meaning high) but maybe someone's interested...


----------



## rolling (Jun 10, 2009)

When they offer a 18500 body, I buy a AA model.


----------



## WadeF (Jun 10, 2009)

Quark lights shipping today! http://twitter.com/4Sevens


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 10, 2009)

Lots of pics! 
Impressions!
Comments!
Reviews!

Someone ?


----------



## loanshark (Jun 10, 2009)

Got my shipping notice...


----------



## choaticwhisper (Jun 10, 2009)

I want one so bad, But I really want to wait for the warm taticals.
I know, I know, Buy both


----------



## tab665 (Jun 10, 2009)

im trying to wait for some reviews of this light to come out (especially on the UI). but all of this excitement is making it hard, and my will power is weak.


----------



## zipplet (Jun 10, 2009)

It's a 4sevens, you know it's going to be good. Just do it.


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 10, 2009)

choaticwhisper said:


> I want one so bad, But I really want to wait for the warm taticals.
> I know, I know, Buy both



buy all!

i keep thinking "okay, after THIS light i'm good... at least for a while until something really, really cool comes out."; but it seems like something comes out every other month that i think i've got to have. my brain has a brilliant way of justifying each purchase. such a strange little addiction this is; maybe not so little.

for the quark, i only wish it was a piston drive; then it would for sure replace my EDC. seems some people hate the extras. i actually like them. not very practical for usual situations, but i really like having them on a light. they're a fun option and might be useful someday. i do totally agree that ALL the 'blinky' modes should be on B (tightened bezel). all brightness levels (except max) one one mode, max and all blinkies on the other. with all the thought that seems to have went into the quark, i'm surprised they didn't do that.

shipped!


----------



## ironhorse (Jun 10, 2009)

+1 on the piston drive.
I can't get excited about much else since having my Nitecore.


----------



## choaticwhisper (Jun 10, 2009)

I hope to see some of the quarks at the SouthEast Get together this weekend, Plus I have some money coming monday. He just might change my mind this weekend.


----------



## csshih (Jun 10, 2009)

stay tuned for a review of the passaround lights..


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 10, 2009)

Do we have any pic`s of the special finger or hand attachments yet?


----------



## f22shift (Jun 10, 2009)

good thing the warm tact comes later so i can wait for the reviews.


----------



## insanefred (Jun 11, 2009)

I like to see the tactical version 2AA warm tint, tail stands and 2 modes max and user made low/strobe modes (if programmed) otherwise only max by default.

Other than that, if these are good, they have a real winner on their hands!


----------



## jabe1 (Jun 11, 2009)

f22shift said:


> good thing the warm tact comes later so i can wait for the reviews.


----------



## LightWalker (Jun 11, 2009)

Will the warm tints be as bright as the regular?


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 11, 2009)

Can someone explain me something ?

I intend to get a 1xAA Quark, but the 2xAA version runtimes is much better!

I mean... in *70 lumens* mode, 1xAA has *1.5 hour* of runtime, while 2xAA has *5 hours* of runtime (with the same 70 lumens...).

Is this make sense ?

I mean... If something with 1xAA has 1.5 hours of runtime, with 2xAA shouldn´t has 3 hours of runtime (the double...) ??

I love 1xAA version design and size, but those runtimes are killing me...


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 11, 2009)

The boost driver has to work less with 2xAA and is thus more efficient and can produce more than double the runtime. 
Of course I don't know the specifics about those lights, but that principle is always valid.
bernie


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 11, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> Can someone explain me something ?
> 
> I intend to get a 1xAA Quark, but the 2xAA version runtimes is much better!
> 
> ...



woah! i hadn't noticed that. that IS a big difference. that doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me either; but then, i don't know a whole lot about volts, watts and the like. seems like the increased power multiplies the runtime instead of just adding to it. yeah, someone explain that please!

to me it's not worth the bigger size for a better runtime. the runtimes for the AA are still pretty good IMO. i usually go for smaller lights and don't mind sacrificing some runtimage for it. they're purty darn efficient as it is. i always keep a spare battery (or set of batteries) with me for whatever i'm carrying anyways (plus a LOD-CE on the keychain).

i say get the 1xAA quark. if you use rechargeables, the fact that you have only sub-awesome runtimes won't bother you so much.


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 11, 2009)

Kiessling said:


> The boost driver has to work less with 2xAA and is thus more efficient and can produce more than double the runtime.
> Of course I don't know the specifics about those lights, but that principle is always valid.
> bernie



boost driver huh; sounds fancy!


----------



## qip (Jun 11, 2009)

hope selfbuilt has these on his review list...been use to emitter lumens and runtimes now gotta adjust OTF lumens and runtimes

Quark 1AA
3.5 lumens, 2 days
18 lumens, 6 hours
70 lumens, 1.5 hours
90 lumens, 1.2 hours

Fenix 1AA
9 lumens (34hrs) 
47 lumens (6hrs)
94 lumens (2.2hrs)
120 lumens (1.5hrs)


if runtimes are true the quark at OTF 18 shows fenix to have more than double stated emitter lumens and i would expect to be same brightness , this level kinda throw me off as there is a big variation , kinda confused 

the high and turbo seem in the ballpark at least in specs and runtime differential


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 11, 2009)

burntoshine said:


> boost driver huh; sounds fancy!



A boost driver is a driver that boosts (=increases) the voltage of the battery to match Vin of the LED. A buck driver does the opposite, it decreases voltage. Usually, a buck driver is more efficient than a boost driver. The lower your battery voltage, the harder the boost driver has to work to achieve the target voltage, and the less efficient it becomes.

As the Vin of a typical white LED is about 3-4 Volts, 2xAA is much closer than 1xAA and will thus yield longer runtimes per unit of stored energy in each cell.

That's the same for all LED lights. 

bernie


----------



## andi15 (Jun 11, 2009)

Here is a thread, which treats the same issue: 2x 1 AA or 1x 2AA.
http://www.candlepowerf...?t=218066
But I think I will use 14500 to get a higher output


Greetings from Germany 

Andi15


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 11, 2009)

*Marduke* knows a lot about those things...

Maybe he can explain that "output vs. runtime in AA cells" thing...

:candle:


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 11, 2009)

I think Bernie just did.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 11, 2009)

Paging Marduke.... Please come to the red courtesy phone.


----------



## enlighten (Jun 11, 2009)

qip said:


> hope selfbuilt has these on his review list...been use to emitter lumens and runtimes now gotta adjust OTF lumens and runtimes
> 
> Quark 1AA
> 3.5 lumens, 2 days
> ...


Anyone know what battery these Quark figures are for? Alkaline? NiMH? Lithium? 14500?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 11, 2009)

qip said:


> hope selfbuilt has these on his review list...been use to emitter lumens and runtimes now gotta adjust OTF lumens and runtimes


FYI, David is supplying me with samples of the whole Quark family from this initial batch to review.  

So you will have runtimes done on at least all the Med/Hi-ish settings, to allow you to compare relative outputs across the whole family. 

It will likely take about a week or so to get the runtimes done once they arrive. They have just shipped, and it usually takes at least 1.5 weeks to reach me up here in the Great White North (assuming no border delays).  Needless to say, I am prioritizing these for review. Stay tuned ... 



burntoshine said:


> boost driver huh; sounds fancy!


I think Bernie explained the principle pretty well. :thumbsup:

In this case, I suspect part of the issue is just variability in how conservative they have been in lumen and runtime estimates for the various light. My output/runtime test should clarify things.

If you want actual examples, you can compare some of the lights from my 1xAA and 2xAA round-up reviews. 

For example, the Fenix L1D on Turbo gives ~1.5 hours on 1xEneloop. The same head on the 2xAA body (L2D) on Hi with 2xEneloop gives ~3.5 hours for the exact same output level. 

Similarly, the L1D on Med gives ~3.75 hours on 1xEneloop, while the same head on a L2D body on Med on 2xEneloop gives ~8.25 hours and an extra 15% more output.

So there is clearly an efficiency boost to 2xAA over 1xAA for the same output on the same circuit. In cases where circuits are specifically optimized for specific battery configurations (i.e. narrower voltage range), the difference can be even greater.

But again, I think a lot of this is probably just variation is the estimates. The actual runtimes will clarify things quite a bit. :wave:


----------



## UnknownVT (Jun 11, 2009)

4Sevens Quark AA Comparison Review 

enjoy!


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Jun 12, 2009)

selfbuilt said:


> FYI, David is supplying me with samples of the whole Quark family from this initial batch to review.


Excellent! I was hoping you would be getting a chance at these lights too. I can't wait to read your take.


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 12, 2009)

just got my AA quark. i really like it. took me a minute to realize you have to take off the o-ring to get the clip off because the metal ring that screws down over the base of the clip doesn't want to move over the o-ring.

i like how long the gap is between flashes on the beacon mode. i think it's about 10-12 seconds. and it sort of pulses instead of just flashes which is neat. when you first turn it on, it pulses/flashes somewhat fast about 5 times before it goes into normal beacon mode; at first i thought it was malfunctioning.

it's strange; i thought the beam of my EX10 Q5 was white. compared to the quark, it looks like it has a slight blue tint. but the quark seems like it has an almost brownish tint. neither one seems like true white when shined next to each other. but i think the quark seems very white by itself. my L1D-CE is very blue compared to these.

i'm very happy with the brightness levels; VERY happy! they're perfectly spaced apart in terms of lumens/brightness. 

quark should really make a piston drive. that is my only complaint with this light. i know the UI would have to be a bit different, but there's always a way. i guess i'm just a spoiled, picky, piston drive junky after buying my EX10.

i just hate the clicky sound and the feel of normal clickies.

also, the quark should have come with an extra rubber switch boot. does anyone know if any of the fenix rubber switch boots'll fit the quark? the size seems pretty close to my P3D... ?

otherwise, the quark is awesome!

GREAT JOB 4SEVENS!!


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 12, 2009)

i just realized that if you have the light on mode A and twist the bezel to go to mode B (max, strobe), and then loosen the bezel to go back to mode A, it will be on the same level it was on mode A.

so if it is on S.O.S. mode and you tighten the bezel, it will be on max; now if you loosen the bezel, it will go back to S.O.S. mode. this is different from all the fenix' i've had with similar UI.


----------



## parkschr (Jun 12, 2009)

I received an email from Trevor at 4 sevens and he said "the warm tints will be available in very limited quantities in early July." 

Then I emailed them back asking what kind of warm tint. Mary responded by saying "We don't know yet the exact LED of the warm tint lights, but as soon as we do have all information we'll post it for the warm tint
pre-orders. "

Hope this answers some questions for everyone!


----------



## litetube (Jun 12, 2009)

Well, I will be comparing my 2XAA Quark to my Nitecore PD 2XAA . The reason I went ahead and ordered one was the OTF numbers advertised as real not just hype. So we shall see. It was between this and the Fenix LD20 which is rated at 180 on Turbo. I have to say I like the looks of the newer Fenix LD20 but dont believe their OTF numbers for output. So for me it was the squared threads , the guaranteed OTF emission of light . 


My only other concern is the clicky switch which we know nothing about and I dont think was discussed in the 4-7s philosophy threads . This suprised me as the switch is quite often the most overlooked and troublesome part of a flashlight. Hopefully it is a robust design? Not full of plastic and such but plated and solid metal in construction?


----------



## HKJ (Jun 12, 2009)

parkschr said:


> I received an email from Trevor at 4 sevens and he said "the warm tints will be available in very limited quantities in early July."
> 
> Then I emailed them back asking what kind of warm tint. Mary responded by saying "We don't know yet the exact LED of the warm tint lights, but as soon as we do have all information we'll post it for the warm tint
> pre-orders. "
> ...



That does not match with the post from 7777, somewhere in his post he wrote that he has bought a roll of warm leds and he also mentioned what bin they was.


----------



## wapkil (Jun 12, 2009)

HKJ said:


> That does not match with the post from 7777, somewhere in his post he wrote that he has bought a roll of warm leds and he also mentioned what bin they was.



Yup, the usual Q3 5A, IIRC.


----------



## loanshark (Jun 12, 2009)

The bin is supposed to be Q3 5A, unless they decided to do something else with the 5,000 emitters they ordered...

I received my Quark AA, very very nice... Well done 4sevens.


----------



## parkschr (Jun 12, 2009)

It sounds like that some of the employees at 7777 may not realize what information was already posted. Oh well, I still plan on getting a warm tint when it gets released.


----------



## loanshark (Jun 12, 2009)

parkschr said:


> It sounds like that some of the employees at 7777 may not realize what information was already posted. Oh well, I still plan on getting a warm tint when it gets released.


 
I'm sure they've been plenty busy over there... When there not busy taking calls, filling orders, shipping lights, processing returns, putting together lights, and ordering lights they probably have better things to talk about than what bin LED is going in a light that they don't even have yet.

The sun is going down. Heh heh heh...


----------



## jhc37013 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm sorry if this has been asked but is battery's included with the CR123 models?


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 12, 2009)

burntoshine said:


> it's strange; i thought the beam of my EX10 Q5 was white. compared to the quark, it looks like it has a slight blue tint. but the quark seems like it has an almost brownish tint. neither one seems like true white when shined next to each other. but i think the quark seems very white by itself. my L1D-CE is very blue compared to these...



That´s all I got to know...

I´ll gonna order one right now!


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 12, 2009)

I got my Quark AA model and I am totally impressed. This is THE MOST PROFESSIONALLY done overall package I've ever seen! This would put Surefire and most other major production lights to shame. Everything about it and the packaging is top quality. I'm very impressed with the light itself although I've barely had a chance to check it out. 4Sevens did this right! I didn't realize all the accessories it was coming with - great quality very nice looking holder, top quality lanyard done exactly right, extra O-rings, a rubber gizmo that I think is made for holding it to a bar or possibly a finger? The box itself was this cool and I'm guessing expensive rubberized feeling box. Comes with directions that are laminated! Top of the Hilton all the way  
:twothumbs to 4Sevens !


----------



## WadeF (Jun 12, 2009)

I got the 1xCR123A Quark today. I had the chance to play with these at the last Photon Fest. 

Initial impressions. It has a lower low than my Liteflux LF3XT. It has a higher high with much more throw than my LF3XT. The UI is basically the same as a Fenix P2D, P3D, etc. Tighten the bezel for turbo and strobe. Loosen the bezel for low, medium low, medium, high, SOS, and beacon. 

The clip can't be reversed on the 1XCR123 but I was able to get the head off if I want to remove it. I may just leave it on. 

The tint on mine is great, warmer than my LF3XT. 

The beam looks great, tight hot spot, wider spill than my LF3XT.

I still really like the UI on my LF3XT, but the Quark has some advantages over the LF3XT when it comes to a wider beam, more throw, more output, and lower output.


----------



## litetube (Jun 12, 2009)

I have to say it is funny all the attention the box is getting. i would hope the amount of $ in the price of a light that goes to the box is 50cents or less. Exactly what are ya gonna do with the box once you have removed the light to use ? I woould sincerely hope the box is not expensive!!! Put every last cent into the light and just send it to me wrapped in a piece of cloth .

I dont see myself using the rubber finger gizmo and would have preferred a spare tailswitch boot instead .

Anyone else think the logo-ing and branding on the light is a bit overboard? Qaurk on one side,4-sevens on the other,4/7 on the tailboot and 4/7 on the clip. I cant tell if it is overdone and tacky looking, and painted or etched? I guess if painted it will rub off easily?

looking forward to getting it though!!!


Now that I think about it maybe I will put my box up for sale in the Market. If it's this hot of an item I should be able to recoup 5 bucks !!!


----------



## jgraham15 (Jun 12, 2009)

litetube said:


> I have to say it is funny all the attention the box is getting. i would hope the amount of $ in the price of a light that goes to the box is 50cents or less. Exactly what are ya gonna do with the box once you have removed the light to use ? I woould sincerely hope the box is not expensive!!! Put every last cent into the light and just send it to me wrapped in a piece of cloth .



I agree 100% 

I would rather have the money that went into the cool box spent on making the flashlight even better! I have no use for the box no matter how cool it is. But I guess thats just my 2 cents. :shrug:


----------



## WadeF (Jun 12, 2009)

The box is pretty cool, but maybe 4sevens will want to get these on store shelves in the future? If so the box will need to sell the flashlight to people who aren't familiar with them. We're already getting a heck of a light for the price, I don't think we need to complain about the box.


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 12, 2009)

litetube said:


> I have to say it is funny all the attention the box is getting. i would hope the amount of $ in the price of a light that goes to the box is 50cents or less. Exactly what are ya gonna do with the box once you have removed the light to use ? I woould sincerely hope the box is not expensive!!! Put every last cent into the light and just send it to me wrapped in a piece of cloth .
> 
> I dont see myself using the rubber finger gizmo and would have preferred a spare tailswitch boot instead .
> 
> ...



It´s not the box... It´s not the rubber finger gizmo...

It´s the details, the gesture. 

All those little details shows how 4Sevens are worried with quality and our (clients) satisfaction.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 12, 2009)

The box would make a great impression on someone whom you are gifting the light to. 

Anyone tried to use the low setting for reading...or a nightlight yet?

Can`t wait to see how these compare to other lights using 3 volts. The Fenix L2D Q5 for example.


----------



## litetube (Jun 12, 2009)

I understand and I guess to some the outside packaging is just as imprtant as what is inside , Much of society the world over today is only concerned with outside appearances. . Kinda like chocolates wrapped in pretty brite colored tinfoil. 

I kinda had similar thoughts when poeple were complaining about the Fenix TK40 plastic box being flimsy . Is anyone gonna actually walk around with their TK40 in that case holding it by the little pivoting handles?

the 4-7s team has obviously put alot of thought into these lights and it's why I myself have one on the way. The lights are priced competitively with the rest of the industry but it worries me if any of my money is going to pretty packaging for shelf display. Thats why i dont shop in Malls. 1/2 the cost is overhead for those shoppes not the product .

And just to throw it in there, I aint diggin the silky silver lanyard either . The holster looks high quality and durable which is great but it has a 4/7s on there too. Dont get me wrong I luv 4/7s!! and give them my business repeatedly but i dont want to be a walking billboard for them!! Just my thoughts which along with a $1.00 will get you a cup of coffee


----------



## jgraham15 (Jun 12, 2009)

WadeF said:


> The box is pretty cool, but maybe 4sevens will want to get these on store shelves in the future? If so the box will need to sell the flashlight to people who aren't familiar with them.



That is a great point! I never even considered that. :thumbsup:




WadeF said:


> ....I don't think we need to complain about the box.



We are CPF'ers we can find anything to complain about!!!!!


----------



## jgraham15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Reading about all you guys with your brand new Quarks is making me start to "JONES" for the Tactical version!!!!!! :sweat:


----------



## weklund (Jun 12, 2009)

Received my Quark 123-2 today and am very pleased with the light. This unit has incredible throw. On "Max" it gives my Fenix TK11 a run for it's money. Slightly wider hot spot on the Q123-2 yet just slightly less bright than the Fenix TK11. Moonlight Mode and Reversible Clip are a major plus. I have no complaints regarding the UI. This light is much brighter than the Fenix PD30 Q5. I am amazed at the photons this light delivers. VERY BRIGHT!!! Great Job 4-7's. Buy one, you will not be disappointed..........:devil:


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 12, 2009)

jgraham15 said:


> Reading about all you guys with your brand new Quarks is making me start to "JONES" for the Tactical version!!!!!! :sweat:



Me too! The thing that sucks the most, is that I don't have a job as of now, but I might when the warm tacs roll out. I truly think the 1AA warm tac will be my perfect edc.


----------



## WadeF (Jun 13, 2009)

Some pics of my 1xCR123 Quark:





I adjusted this image to better show off the XP-E emitter, which produces around 4,600LUX at 1 meter on my lux meter! Pretty good for a small single cell light!


----------



## DHart (Jun 13, 2009)

Really nice images, Wade. 

The imprinting looks a a little bit funky on the lights and the logo on the boot is really a bit too much for my taste. But the lights themselves look great! And that clip looks like it is muy substantial. Can't wait until Craig gets 'em to me!


----------



## WadeF (Jun 13, 2009)

DHart said:


> Really nice images, Wade.
> 
> The imprinting looks a a little bit funky on the lights and the logo on the boot is really a bit too much for my taste. But the lights themselves look great! And that clip looks like it is muy substantial. Can't wait until Craig gets 'em to me!



Maybe if we offer to pay $99 for these lights 47's will remove the extra logos.  

I don't mind a little give and take to get a lower price.


----------



## DHart (Jun 13, 2009)

WadeF said:


> Maybe if we offer to pay $99 for these lights 47's will remove the extra logos.
> 
> I don't mind a little give and take to get a lower price.



FUNNY THING  I actually thought of charging more if a client of mine requested I remove my logo from wallet photos!  They never ask, though.  Some people like the branding (or insist on it!) if the product is a prestige brand. Think Harley Davidson! (One of my favorite brands, anyway.) I do think that branding has gotten out of hand on some products, though. SOme shirts have the label on the inside and OUTSIDE of the collar, on the sleeve cuff, on the outside of the pockets... YIKES.


----------



## SuperLightMan (Jun 13, 2009)

I adjusted this image to better show off the XP-E emitter, which produces around 4,600LUX at 1 meter on my lux meter! Pretty good for a small single cell light!-------------------
Ooh, 4,600 Lux @ 1 meter ain't too shabby at all! But for the price, i think i'd go for a eagletac p10c or another eagletac...


----------



## WadeF (Jun 13, 2009)

SuperLightMan said:


> But for the price, i think i'd go for a eagletac p10c or another eagletac...



Why is that?  What do you feel are the advantages of the EagleTac?


----------



## SuperLightMan (Jun 13, 2009)

WadeF said:


> Why is that?  What do you feel are the advantages of the EagleTac?


Mainly, I prefer the UI on the Eagletacs, where i can pre-select a mode before even turning the light on itself. Plus, i was left with a very positive impression of Eagletac after handling the P10A that i bought (P10C was sold out at that moment, so i settled for the AA-powered one rather than the 123A-powered one. But no regrets there whatsoever).


----------



## DHart (Jun 13, 2009)

Eagletac seems to make a nice quality light, but aside from the fact that they're both light emitting aluminum tubes, doesn't comparing Quark to Eagletac seem a little like comparing "apples to oranges"? The Eagletac is designed to offer very limited options in terms of output levels compared to the numerous options and super low low offered by the Quark. Nothing necessarily "better" about either, of course, just different. Not sure which I'd prefer myself, yet. But a super low low is very nice to have, in my view.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 13, 2009)

Great pics! :thumbsup:

Is the clip removable on the 123? I know 7777 said that you could order a head without the clip, but wasn't clear on whether the clip was removable on the regular head.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jun 13, 2009)

I love that antique brown finish.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 13, 2009)

Very nice pics, WadeF. 

Judging purely by the initial reactions here of people who have bought them, I'd say 4sevens has scored a big hit with these. The attention to detail is impressive. As for the $ spent on the box/packaging... well, that is marketing. He's establishing his brand name, and by the look of things, he has made a very good start indeed.


----------



## MWClint (Jun 13, 2009)

awesome, cant wait for the neutral tacticals.
2x123 is mine!


----------



## Nake (Jun 13, 2009)

Toohotruk said:


> Great pics! :thumbsup:
> 
> Is the clip removable on the 123? I know 7777 said that you could order a head without the clip, but wasn't clear on whether the clip was removable on the regular head.


 
Looking at mine, the headcap/bezel would have to be removed for the clip to come out. I couldn't unscrew mine by hand, so it must be glued on.


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 13, 2009)

i keep my quark AA on my nightstand and i use the moonmode all the time. moonmode was one of the key selling points for me (there were a lot of key selling points) and i've found i'm using it a lot. and max is great outside at night; very bright! awesome output for a single AA.

as for the box... that's an excellent point about it being on shelves (there's the slot for the hook on the top of the box). if i made an amazing flashlight and was going to stock it on shelves, i'd want to find a way to draw attention to it, too. once you've designed something great and then you come to packaging it... give it what it deserves. it just goes to show, a lot of thought was put into this light all the way around. i don't think an incredible amount was spent on the box. the tiablo TL-1 has a magnetic box thingy too. things get cheaper as time goes on. i'm sure 7777 found that all these extras were just slight upgrades.


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 13, 2009)

Nake said:


> Looking at mine, the headcap/bezel would have to be removed for the clip to come out. I couldn't unscrew mine by hand, so it must be glued on.



i think they use some sort of loctite on the threads for the bezel.


----------



## pobox1475 (Jun 13, 2009)

^ A shame they did not set it up for bezel down carry :shakehead.


----------



## nudel (Jun 13, 2009)

burntoshine said:


> i keep my quark AA on my nightstand and i use the moonmode all the time. moonmode was one of the key selling points for me (there were a lot of key selling points) and i've found i'm using it a lot. and max is great outside at night; very bright! awesome output for a single AA.
> 
> as for the box... that's an excellent point about it being on shelves (there's the slot for the hook on the top of the box). if i made an amazing flashlight and was going to stock it on shelves, i'd want to find a way to draw attention to it, too. once you've designed something great and then you come to packaging it... give it what it deserves. it just goes to show, a lot of thought was put into this light all the way around. i don't think an incredible amount was spent on the box. the tiablo TL-1 has a magnetic box thingy too. things get cheaper as time goes on. i'm sure 7777 found that all these extras were just slight upgrades.



Does yours also flash a bit brighter when turned on to lowlow ?


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 13, 2009)

pobox1475 said:


> ^ A shame they did not set it up for bezel down carry :shakehead.



On all models except the 123 model it CAN be either bezel up or bezel down. But I concur that bezel down is always my preference. I'm guessing there is a way to fix this on the 123 model with a little ingenuity.

Here's my take on 4Sevens branding. The more logo's and brand marks it has the more it feels like a professionally done product. I think a lot of us were surprised to see the branding. I think it adds value if used as a gift and IMO puts it in a class with the really big household names we all know. I have no problem at all with the concept and the way it is done.


----------



## Nake (Jun 13, 2009)

pobox1475 said:


> ^ A shame they did not set it up for bezel down carry :shakehead.


 
Not for me. I like it that I can clip hit to the brim of my hat. There's been a few times I needed both hands to do something in the dark.


----------



## oldpal (Jun 13, 2009)

*Quark AA and 123, same output?*

I think that both the Quark AA using a 14500 Li-ion and the Quark 123 using a RCR123 Li-ion would have the same/similar max beam output. What's your opinion?

Hugh


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Quark AA and 123, same output?*

Yes, the heads of the AA, 2AA and 123 are the same.


----------



## qip (Jun 13, 2009)

JUST GOT IT  quark1AA

:laughing: i was wondering what the big deal is about the box , but i usually throw away boxes after i get the light out ,NOT this time  the box is cool im gonna keep it , neat suede and magnetic flap 


light is fantastic btw


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 13, 2009)

nudel said:


> Does yours also flash a bit brighter when turned on to lowlow ?



it doesn't seem to do it when it's been off for 30 seconds or more. it only does it when i turn it on after it was just on. weird.


----------



## parkschr (Jun 13, 2009)

Is is possible to order the CR123 without the clip? Regardless, do you get a holster either way?


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes, it´s possible.

There is a link to order a 123 Quark "clipless" in 4Sevens website...


----------



## nudel (Jun 13, 2009)

burntoshine said:


> it doesn't seem to do it when it's been off for 30 seconds or more. it only does it when i turn it on after it was just on. weird.



Hm... is that only when it was operated within the 30 seconds in higher modes or also when it was just used in lowlow mode ?

What i mean is if you turn it to lowlow shut off and back on within the 30 seconds flash time, will it flash ? Or does it only flash when you were in a higher mode before then low low....?


----------



## litetube (Jun 13, 2009)

So does anyone think the 2xAA will be almost twice as bright as the 1xaa which seems to be 90lumens? I am trying to figure how 1 more 1.2 volt NIMH is gonna increase output to 170lumens on the 2xAA especially if they use the same head?


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm going to have to get a clip-less 123...I rarely use clips, and when I do, it's to clip the light to the brim of my hat, as mentioned earlier. Works great with my L0D Q4, so I have no need for a clip on a Quark.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 13, 2009)

litetube said:


> So does anyone think the 2xAA will be almost twice as bright as the 1xaa which seems to be 90lumens? I am trying to figure how 1 more 1.2 volt NIMH is gonna increase output to 170lumens on the 2xAA especially if they use the same head?



It is the driver.
90 lumens-1.2hours, 170lumens-1.3 hours. 
Look at something like the Fenix LD10, LD20. You got 120lumens on 1xAA, and 180lumens on 2xAA. supposedly 120lumens for 1.5 hours, and 180 lumens for 2 hours. [pd20 180lumen-1hour, pd30 220lumen 1.5 hour]


----------



## tpchan (Jun 13, 2009)

Okay, I've received my Q123 and tried it out and what am I missing here? My light only has Max and Strobe. There is nothing to loosen to drop into the other 5 missing modes -- moonlight, low, med, high, SOS, beacon. The only thing I can loosen is the tailcap piece where the 123 cell gets inserted. I've loosened that piece before I turn the light on, while the light is on and NOTHING changes -- its always in MAX mode and a half-press gets me into strobe mode. I've cleaned the threads (which were bone dry to start with anyways), lubed them, wiped the lube off, nothing changes my two mode light. Any suggestions on what to try next?

Thanks fellow CPF'ers, you were right, it was operator error. There is another part of the light to twist and it is the middle section of the light, above the tailcap, and below the head. It too was very tight with no lube on the threads nor the o-ring. Light is working as it is supposed to!


----------



## Nake (Jun 13, 2009)

There's 3 pieces, the head, body, and tailcap. Hold the body and twist the head.


----------



## Yapo (Jun 13, 2009)

AFAIK you need to loosen the head not the tail. Try unscrewing the head...it should come off.


----------



## litetube (Jun 13, 2009)

Sounds defective. I would send it back , The good thing is 4-sevens will take care of you .

Do you all think these lights are checked by 4-7s before shipping out ? Or are the specs given to the manufacturer and it stops there. In other words other than instructions to make the driver a certain way,use specific type of alum.,use these tailcap switches and boots,cut the threads like this...4-sevens is actually just the retailer on these like other brands? Not necessarily a bad thing , just wondering. Dry threads and orings is a detail that like a nice box adds another level to a product geared towards flashaholics.


----------



## wapkil (Jun 13, 2009)

tpchan said:


> Okay, I've received my Q123 and tried it out and what am I missing here? My light only has Max and Strobe. There is nothing to loosen to drop into the other 5 missing modes -- moonlight, low, med, high, SOS, beacon.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Any suggestions on what to try next?



If I understand correctly,

EDIT: never mind - it turns out that I misunderstood the problem.


----------



## qip (Jun 13, 2009)

loosen the head like a fenix , it seems tight and glued but it will twist, needs to get broken in


----------



## qip (Jun 13, 2009)

i found a weird quark on the quark :thinking::laughing: 

*update with video *

in cigar grip
if i use my thumb normal or at thumbtip/fingertip to click on ,off, on, off it changes levels , if i use my thumb at the joint it doesnt change levels 

my thumb hurts ,the clicky is tuff

google image of thumb with explanation


----------



## WadeF (Jun 13, 2009)

The bezel is glued to the head with some loctite or whatever. I was able to get mine off, but it took some elbow grease. Once it's off you could remove the clip if you want. Probably easier to order one without the clip if you don't want it. 

For the other guy having trouble with the UI, hold the head of the flashlight and grab the body, above the tailcap, and loosen it. It sounds like operator error and not a problem with the flashlight.


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 13, 2009)

nudel said:


> Hm... is that only when it was operated within the 30 seconds in higher modes or also when it was just used in lowlow mode ?
> 
> What i mean is if you turn it to lowlow shut off and back on within the 30 seconds flash time, will it flash ? Or does it only flash when you were in a higher mode before then low low....?



it doesn't seem to matter what mode i was in. if the flashlight was on within 30 seconds and i turn it back on, it will do that quick flash going into low low (moonmode). it's very consistent. if the flashlight's just sitting there and i pick it up and turn it on to low low it WON'T do it; but if i turn it off and wait for a few seconds (so it doesn't go into the next mode), then turn it back on, it WILL do the quick flash. i might never have noticed that unless you said something.

it doesn't bother me at all. it doesn't seem to be as bright as the fenix quick flash (going into low) and the quark won't do it when you grab the light when it's been sitting there; i think the fenix' do it everytime regardless.


----------



## WadeF (Jun 13, 2009)

qip said:


> i found a weird quark on the quark :thinking::laughing:
> 
> *update with video *
> 
> in cigar grip



Editted: I read this wrong before. Hrm. Interesting.  You seem to be clicking a little slower with the joint of your thumb. What if you click faster? Maybe your Quark resets back to low faster than it should. I'll see if I can repeat it with mine.


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 13, 2009)

qip said:


> loosen the head like a fenix , it seems tight and glued but it will twist, needs to get broken in



yeah, both my tailcap and bezel were pretty tight when i first started messin with the flashlight.

i think the o-rings are just slightly larger than they need to be; or maybe i need some more lube; or both. my bezel was REALLY difficult to move at first. i think that's the problem tpchan is having. i'm sure the flashlight is fine.


----------



## qip (Jun 13, 2009)

just tried again loosen more like you said and still the same, its not an issue cuz it was a pain to click that way anyway so i wont be doing that anymore just gonna use the tips


----------



## qip (Jun 13, 2009)

burntoshine said:


> yeah, both my tailcap and bezel were pretty tight when i first started messin with the flashlight.
> 
> i think the o-rings are just slightly larger than they need to be; or maybe i need some more lube; or both. my bezel was REALLY difficult to move at first. i think that's the problem tpchan is having. i'm sure the flashlight is fine.




yeah i relubed mine now its a bit easier ...i almost whipped out the pliers to try and grip the ring to get the clip off ,at the very end it finally budged  thank god i did not want to scratch it the first second i owned this beauty


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 13, 2009)

That would be awesome to see these lights on retail store shelves. Would be cool way to get more people to sign onto CPF since there is a shout out to this site and all the flashaholics. The box is well done and in my mind it represents the first class nature of 4-7's.



WadeF said:


> The box is pretty cool, but maybe 4sevens will want to get these on store shelves in the future? If so the box will need to sell the flashlight to people who aren't familiar with them. We're already getting a heck of a light for the price, I don't think we need to complain about the box.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 13, 2009)

litetube said:


> Just my thoughts which along with a $1.00 will get you a cup of coffee



I've never been able to get a Starbucks coffee for only $1.00 and giving the baristas a few on my thoughts. Would be nidce if I could.


----------



## qip (Jun 13, 2009)

WadeF said:


> Editted: I read this wrong before. Hrm. Interesting.  You seem to be clicking a little slower with the joint of your thumb. What if you click faster? Maybe your Quark resets back to low faster than it should. I'll see if I can repeat it with mine.




does yours do the same, i tried going as fast as the tip but it just hurts to much and hard to do, i notice in the video my hand even jerks a little to click on off with the joint 

i was seeing what ways to activate clicky which seemed easiest as its kinda stiff and thats when i realized this


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 13, 2009)

Tried the clip in both directions and will prefer it off. What's the best way to remove this? Not sure if it pulls off or twists off. Looks like the slotted ring around the light near the clip comes off somehow?


----------



## qip (Jun 13, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Tried the clip in both directions and will prefer it off. What's the best way to remove this? Not sure if it pulls off or twists off. Looks like the slotted ring around the light near the clip comes off somehow?



unscrew ring and remove o-ring then pull out like this


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 13, 2009)

How do you unscrew that ring it won't budge? I'm not wanting to use pliers which will scratch off the anodizing.


----------



## qip (Jun 13, 2009)

i had same issue it wouldnt budge and i almost took the pliers to it, try squeezing the ring "compressing it to oval a little" and twisting it off


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm having no luck even getting the o-ring off. 

That ring is made out of metal how are you able to compress it to oval by using your fingers?


----------



## qip (Jun 13, 2009)

super strength :naughty: i think it was just also some sort of miracle cuz i was twisting and twisting and the second i reached for pliers i gave it 1 last shot and it moved , so when i tried getting a better grip i squeezed it and it was budging back and forth ... the o-ring i used a nail clippers file ,very carefully though not to cut it


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 13, 2009)

Ok I finally got it off. O-ring wouldn't roll off using my fingers, but I took a paper towel and it came off easily. The ring I took a strip of leather and it managed to loosen enough to twist off. The clip does just pull off once that retaining ring is moved. Thanks QIP for your tips for clip removal.


----------



## qip (Jun 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jhc37013 (Jun 13, 2009)

I got a chance to see them all tonight at the SE Get together and I like them. I really liked the AA model it was a really nice size. I was most impressed with the tactical lights which I couldn't buy yet. The programming is very simple I was taught it in about 20 seconds. 

I like you can set it to any of the 8 modes, one to the tight head and one to the loose. I generally just use a medium or a turbo mode on my lights so this is perfect for me.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 14, 2009)

I`m surprised there are no complaints about the .20 lumen low. Sounds way to low.


----------



## qip (Jun 14, 2009)

the low low is what ive been wanting in my fenix lights + the knurling 

everybody has complained about the fenix not having a low low now they have it


my only real complaint and its very minimal is the clicky could be less harder to click , gotta do some thumb excersizes ..after the initial click to turn on the first soft tap seems heavenly

im looking forward to this having the XPG later this year then i will get the whole Lego , 2 heads xpe/xpg with 1aa 2aa 1cr123 bodies caps


----------



## Yapo (Jun 14, 2009)

0.2 lumens might not sound like much but in the dark( especially indoors with night adapted eyes) u'll be surprised how bright and useful it really is!


----------



## Ralls (Jun 14, 2009)

Badbeams3 said:


> I`m surprised there are no complaints about the .20 lumen low. Sounds way to low.



That's one of the most appealing things about this light, IMO. Too many lights lack a true low low. It seems, though, that it is finally catching on as more and more light manufactures seem to be adopting this. The beauty of a low low is when your eyes are already night adapted, such as when you wake up in the middle of the night. Even then, .20 lumens can even seem bright when this is the case. My Ra Clicky goes down to .08 lumens and sometimes I wish it would go lower.


----------



## DHart (Jun 14, 2009)

The loooow low is very appealing to me for late night, dark ambient conditions around the house or reading in bed without disturbing other sleepers... I have avoided most of Fenix (except LD01) due to their low not being nearly low enough for my liking. My LF2XT and LF3XT are among my most used lights at late night because of their very loooow low. 4Sevens was very smart to include a super looow low on their lights!


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 14, 2009)

How does the low low look compared to the Photon Rex?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 14, 2009)

hell no, it's perfect. Using it right now shining on my laptop keyboard. Just enough light to illuminate the keys.



Badbeams3 said:


> I`m surprised there are no complaints about the .20 lumen low. Sounds way to low.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jun 14, 2009)

Yep, the low is just about perfect for me...


----------



## qip (Jun 14, 2009)

there goes the free duracell  did a informal runtime via eye on Max

at about 35min i would say it started when i noticed it wasnt at max brightness 

at about 40-45min went lower maybe near the 50% but it was still going pretty strong 

at about 50min it went dim 

not to shabby

-----
i really think the medium 18lm though should go way longer than advertised 6 hours ?


----------



## HKJ (Jun 14, 2009)

qip said:


> -----
> i really think the medium 18lm though should go way longer than advertised 6 hours ?



That may be the reason they advertise it as 13 hours. The 6 hours is for AA battery.


----------



## oldpal (Jun 14, 2009)

Badbeams3 said:


> I`m surprised there are no complaints about the .20 lumen low. Sounds way to low.



Not for me. I have my Ra Clicky set at approximately this level for getting up at night. This low light level doesn't affect your night vision. It's plenty of light to see how to get around at night.

Hugh


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 14, 2009)

I agree about having a low low for getting up in the middle of the night. I find that even a MiniMag with a Niteize drop-in (the triple 5MM one), is WAY too bright for this task...even a cheapo fauxton is too bright. 

You all will probably laugh at my nightstand/get up and pee in the middle of the night flashlight...it's an ROV Industrial 2AA, with a Niteize PR drop-in (the dim one), that I "frosted," by sanding it down to make it all flood, then I wrapped it with, of all things, red tissue paper (two layers), you know, the kind you stuff in the top of a gift bag to hide the gift. I'm guessing it puts out around 1 or 2 lumens out the front at most. And it even seems just a little bright with night adapted eyes! But it does work.

It's much easier to get back to sleep, when you haven't been blinded with a bright light (or even a pretty dim one), so I welcome the trend of low lows that's starting to become popular.


----------



## zipplet (Jun 14, 2009)

Low low = one selling point of the Quark for me. I often use my photon freedom on low to navigate at night, it's just right. The Quark wont replace my photon freedom however


----------



## bewshy (Jun 14, 2009)

I received my Quark clipless single CR123 light on Saturday and this little light is great. One thing I noticed was that after maybe 5 - 10 minutes of total use on max the light level would drop and I would have to turn it off and back on. This was on the included 4Sevens battery and knock on wood hasn't happened yet with the Surefire and Battery Station cells I've been using. This wasn't continuous use either. So far this light is everything I need from an EDC light.


----------



## zipplet (Jun 14, 2009)

Was the light noticeably hot at the time the light output dropped?


----------



## bewshy (Jun 14, 2009)

Slightly warm but it was significantly warmer on the SF and BS cells.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 14, 2009)

Badbeams3 said:


> I`m surprised there are no complaints about the .20 lumen low. Sounds way to low.



IMO it could even be lower and still be fine for night adjusted vision. You may be surprised at how bright it is if you wake up from a sleep to use this level.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 14, 2009)

bewshy said:


> I received my Quark clipless single CR123 light on Saturday and this little light is great. One thing I noticed was that after maybe 5 - 10 minutes of total use on max the light level would drop and I would have to turn it off and back on. This was on the included 4Sevens battery and knock on wood hasn't happened yet with the Surefire and Battery Station cells I've been using. This wasn't continuous use either. So far this light is everything I need from an EDC light.



Was that a special request to have it clipless? I just ordered the 123 tube for my AA - not sure how that's going to work out with the clip use.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jun 14, 2009)

Ever since my wife redid the kitchen with tile floors, every light, laser, iPod and cell phone seems to get drop tested off the kitchen table onto a very hard surface. I really like having the clip on the Q123, it stops the table roll and isn't obnoxiously large like on the latest Ra lights.

This Q123 is a real pocket rocket, almost as bright as a Nitcore Extreme but smaller with a better beam. I've been carrying the Nitecore Extreme head with a Surefire E1B body, looks like the Q123 will be my new EDC light.



> One thing I noticed was that after maybe 5 - 10 minutes of total use on max the light level would drop and I would have to turn it off and back on. This was on the included 4Sevens battery and knock on wood hasn't happened yet with the Surefire and Battery Station cells I've been using.


 
I had exactly the same experience with one of my unbranded blue RCR123's. Another AW RCR123 runs fine on high. Not sure if it's a thermal cutoff, voltage cutoff or what. The RCR that cuts out seems to recharge in just a few minutes indicating that maybe it's lost it's capacity or maybe it was still almost fully charged when the cutoff occurred. Anyone else seem this quick cutoff on high with some batteries?


----------



## DHart (Jun 14, 2009)

For the person wanting a Quark that will run on both CR123/RCR123 ~and~ AA/14500, they could buy a Q123 and add a AA body, or, buy a QAA and add a 123 body and achieve this result, right? 

If the 123 and AA heads are the same (are they?), then the difference between these two approaches seems, perhaps, to be in clip functionality? Or not... I don't know.

Can anyone explain how (if) the functionality of the clip would differ in these two scenarios:

1) Q123 w/ AA body

2) QAAA w/ 123 body

? Also wondering if the clip that comes with the 123 is the same with same attachment mechanism as the clip that comes with the AA?


----------



## LightWalker (Jun 14, 2009)

Has anyone tried a 17670 battery in the Quark 2X 123 light yet?


----------



## bodhran (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks the clickie is a little stiff. A friend was looking for a good light for his elderly mother and I had told him about the Quark, but I think the clickie may give her some trouble. As for myself, I love the light. Have the AA and just ordered a 2AA tube. Since I had already bought a bunch of eneloops for the Tk40, figured I might as well stay with the AAs. I hope 4 sevens will be including holters as an accessory for folks getting the different configurations.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jun 14, 2009)

I took wish the clicky was a little less stiff, other than that I'm really liking it.


----------



## bewshy (Jun 14, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> Was that a special request to have it clipless? I just ordered the 123 tube for my AA - not sure how that's going to work out with the clip use.



No. I just selected the "no clip" item on their page.


----------



## loanshark (Jun 14, 2009)

DHart said:


> For the person wanting a Quark that will run on both CR123/RCR123 ~and~ AA/14500, they could buy a Q123 and add a AA body, or, buy a QAA and add a 123 body and achieve this result, right?
> 
> If the 123 and AA heads are the same (are they?), then the difference between these two approaches seems, perhaps, to be in clip functionality? Or not... I don't know.
> 
> ...


 
Correct.

The AA Quark clip is attached to the body. The cr123 Quark clip is ~permanently attached to the head, unless you go clipless. I bought the AA, if I get the 123 body I will have a clipless Q 123... It'd be interesting to see what the 123 with the clip looks like with the AA body.


----------



## DHart (Jun 14, 2009)

loanshark said:


> Correct.
> 
> The AA Quark clip is attached to the body. The cr123 Quark clip is ~permanently attached to the head, unless you go clipless. I bought the AA, if I get the 123 body I will have a clipless Q 123... It'd be interesting to see what the 123 with the clip looks like with the AA body.



I guess the most versatile approach would be to buy the QAA (so you could go with or without clip as desired) and add a 123 body (I presume when you get a 123 body, it is without clip). 

Is it possible to remove the clip from the Q123 without affecting any other aspect of the light's function? Can the clip be reinstalled? Or is the clip pretty much a permanent feature on the 123 head?


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 14, 2009)

Since the AA clip is removable would it be possible to put it on the 123 body if you buy the 123 body separate? I guess I'll know in a couple days but I'm wondering if that isn't possible although you might lengthen the 123 setup a bit.


----------



## qip (Jun 14, 2009)

good chance of going retail , why would you need store shelves hook holes :naughty:


----------



## bodhran (Jun 14, 2009)

I they do go retail I hope they are selective about who they sell through. I shudder to think about hearing a blue light special on Quark flashlights, or one of these .


----------



## WadeF (Jun 14, 2009)

Now that I know a 14500 used in the Quark 1xAA body is the same output as a Quark 2xAA or 1xCR123 I might have to pick one up.  That would give me bezel down carry with the clip.


----------



## DHart (Jun 14, 2009)

WadeF said:


> Now that I know a 14500 used in the Quark 1xAA body is the same output as a Quark 2xAA or 1xCR123 I might have to pick one up.  That would give me bezel down carry with the clip.



Gotta love the power of a li-ion!  Given the clip versatility, the QAA definitely has an edge over the Q123, even with the longer length. I have a feeling after I have my opportunity during the pass-around that I'll be getting a QAA and a 123 body. :shrug:


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jun 15, 2009)

> Given the clip versatility, the QAA definitely has an edge over the Q123, even with the longer length.


 
Sure, if can get past the fact that it's about half as bright, the QAA is the light for you.

But as you observe, it should be just as bright on a 14500. I might get the Q2AA for my brother in law, he's a ship captain and I hate to have him looking for CR123's at retail prices.


----------



## KiwiMark (Jun 15, 2009)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Sure, if can get past the fact that it's about half as bright, the QAA is the light for you.
> 
> But as you observe, it should be just as bright on a 14500. I might get the Q2AA for my brother in law, he's a ship captain and I hate to have him looking for CR123's at retail prices.



I use a protected 14500 in my EDC and really like that configuration. My other EDC uses a protected 16340 - no real difference. The big advantage of the AA is that you can run it off what is probably the most commonly available battery in the world if you have to. If you are away from home and your 14500 cells are flat you still have a working light if you can get to any shop that sells AA batteries - a 4 pack of Energiser lithiums will run that light for a long time.


----------



## DHart (Jun 15, 2009)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> Sure, if can get past the fact that it's about half as bright, the QAA is the light for you.



The QAA is not half as bright as the Q123.... apparently, it can be just as bright and also offer many more powering option possibilities. 

As for myself, I run protected 14500's in all of the AA-size lights I have that are able to run on a li-ion (D10, ConneXion X2, AKOray K-106), so personally, I'm comparing the QAA running a 14500 to the Q123 with 16340. And output/runtime in that comparison doesn't seem like there will be much difference, if any. 

In that comparison, the QAA gives you reversible clip that's also removeable. Apparently, you can't do that with the Q123. Beyond that, the QAA will not only run on protected 14500 li-ions (which have capacities on par or possibly slightly beyond 16340 li-ions) but in a pinch, can be run with an L91 Lithium primary, AA-size NiMH Eneloop, or plain old AA Alkaline if that's all you can get your hands on. Makes the light a much better choice if there is any possibility of needing to buy batteries while away from home. Don't get me wrong about RCR123 lights, though, I love them and have a bunch of them. But there is a much more versatility offered by the QAA than by the Q123.


----------



## Screwball (Jun 15, 2009)

Forgive the stupid question but what effect will running the 14500 have on the led itself (overheating etc).I am really keen to get the one AA version as I have a ton of rechargeable AA around the house but if it's ok I would invest in a couple of these batteries for the increased output


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 15, 2009)

Screwball said:


> Forgive the stupid question but what effect will running the 14500 have on the led itself (overheating etc).I am really keen to get the one AA version as I have a ton of rechargeable AA around the house but if it's ok I would invest in a couple of these batteries for the increased output


Unlike many (boost) lights out there that claim 14500 compatibility, they rely on the Vf of the LED to be high - even then the first few minutes the LED could see 1.5A potentially causing damage to the LED.

The Quark AA uses a *buck/boost* circuit which properly regulates the current one ALL levels. So using a 1.5v primary or a 4.2v 14500 gives the SAME current to the LED. The only difference is the MAX output on 1.5v is limited to 90 lumens where the 14500 can do a solid 170 lumens. But that 170 lumens is a regulated output. It does not send dangerous amounts of current to the LED for the first 5 minutes and then settle down. It maintains 170 lumens constantly.


----------



## oldpal (Jun 15, 2009)

4sevens said:


> The Quark AA uses a *buck/boost* circuit which properly regulates the current one ALL levels. So using a 1.5v primary or a 4.2v 14500 gives the SAME current to the LED. The only difference is the MAX output on 1.5v is limited to 90 lumens where the 14500 can do a solid 170 lumens.



David, I don't understand this. The output of the LED is determined by the current flowing through it, which is supplied by the output (or secondary) of the driver. If the Quark current regulating driver supplies the same current to the LED using either 1.5v or 4.2v batteries, why is MAX for 1.5v 90 lumens not 170 lumens? Maybe the 1.5v cells can't produce the required max output current with the Quark driver. Is this true?

Hugh


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 15, 2009)

oldpal said:


> David, I don't understand this. The output of the LED is determined by the current flowing through it, which is supplied by the output (or secondary) of the driver. If the Quark current regulating driver supplies the same current to the LED using either 1.5v or 4.2v batteries, why is MAX for 1.5v 90 lumens not 170 lumens? Maybe the 1.5v cells can't produce the required max output current with the Quark driver. Is this true?
> 
> Hugh


Thats exactly it. At 1.5v it drops out of pure regulation and the runtime graph is progresses like a gentle ski slope. All the other modes medium and lower will be in regulation. You won't find a 1.5v flashlight pushing more than 300-350ma - it's impossible with a single AA. Remember the boost circuit is multiplying the voltage nearly 3x. 

Hypothetically, if the circuit was 100% efficient, 1.5v in and 3.0v out means double the current. Then if the input voltage drops say to 1.1v under load, you easily have to triple the draw. So 300ma turns into 900ma at the battery. I've never seen a 1.5v circuit be more efficient than 70% under high current. So you're probably seeing over 1A at the battery.

Now with a li-ion 4.2v, the voltage is higher than the Vf, so the buck part of the circuit kicks in. The draw from the battery is actually LESS than the current through the LED, so the battery is not working as hard.

I hope this helps.


----------



## HKJ (Jun 15, 2009)

oldpal said:


> David, I don't understand this. The output of the LED is determined by the current flowing through it, which is supplied by the output (or secondary) of the driver. If the Quark current regulating driver supplies the same current to the LED using either 1.5v or 4.2v batteries, why is MAX for 1.5v 90 lumens not 170 lumens? Maybe the 1.5v cells can't produce the required max output current with the Quark driver. Is this true?
> 
> Hugh



Probably because the MCU is measuring the battery voltage and switching between different drive levels for max, depending on the voltage. 
This is done to limit the current draw from the battery and probably also to protect the driver form very high currents.


----------



## oldpal (Jun 15, 2009)

oldpal said:


> If the Quark current regulating driver supplies the same current to the LED using either 1.5v or 4.2v batteries, why is MAX for 1.5v 90 lumens not 170 lumens? Maybe the 1.5v cells can't produce the required max output current with the Quark driver. Is this true?
> 
> Hugh






4sevens said:


> Thats exactly it. At 1.5v it drops out of pure regulation and the runtime graph is progresses like a gentle ski slope. All the other modes medium and lower will be in regulation. You won't find a 1.5v flashlight pushing more than 300-350ma - it's impossible with a single AA. Remember the boost circuit is multiplying the voltage nearly 3x.
> 
> I hope this helps.



Yep, that clears things up for me. Thanks



HKJ said:


> Probably because the MCU is measuring the battery voltage and switching between different drive levels for max, depending on the voltage.
> This is done to limit the current draw from the battery and probably also to protect the driver form very high currents.



Yes, if the driver is smart enough this might be what's happening. Maybe 4Sevens can comment.

Hugh


----------



## 4sevens (Jun 15, 2009)

oldpal said:


> Yes, if the driver is smart enough this might be what's happening. Maybe 4Sevens can comment.
> Hugh


No, the MCU doesn't do that. There are two self limiting factors that kick in. 1) the boost circuit can only multiply the voltage so much. the only way to overcome this is by using bigger inductors and other driver chips that are more capable (which means bigger and more chips - impossible to fit inside the head) 2) The internal resistance of the battery will limit how much current the battery can deliver. NiMH's naturally will do better than Alkalines (which buckle under extreme pressure)


----------



## antiplex (Jun 15, 2009)

today seems a good day - i finally placed my order for a 2aa multimode light that i've been looking for about 1.5 years now. 

after getting more or less frustrated while waiting for the ra clicky/twisty 2aa tube for ages and finally switching my focus on a liteflux lf3xt with a announced 2aa tube which also seems to get further and further delayed i stumbled over the great news that the 4sevens quark model is available!

yikes, i ordered right away and now can't wait to hold this beauty in my hands 
i hope the tint wont be too cool but rather neutral and the light itself robust enough to come along with me for some time and light my way.

thanks in advance 4sevens for offering what i've been looking for many months!


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jun 15, 2009)

> The QAA is not half as bright as the Q123.... apparently, it can be just as bright and also offer many more powering option possibilities.


 
4sevens has given a great explaination of why the QAA is about half as bright on 1.5 volt AA batteries. The Q123 is smaller and runs full blast on one lithium cell.

But, your logic is persuasive, put in a 14500 for full regulated brightness and have readily available AA's as a backup...:twothumbs


----------



## loanshark (Jun 15, 2009)

Or simply buy the Q123 body and be able to run AA, 14500, and 123's...


----------



## DHart (Jun 15, 2009)

Vox Clamatis in Deserto said:


> 4sevens has given a great explaination of why the QAA is about half as bright on 1.5 volt AA batteries. The Q123 is smaller and runs full blast on one lithium cell.
> 
> But, your logic is persuasive, put in a 14500 for full regulated brightness and have readily available AA's as a backup...:twothumbs



VOX... I love Li-Ion powering for flashlights and if a light can run on Li-Ion, that's generally my choice of powering, so to my way of thinking *the Q AA is a 14500 Li-Ion light* and *the Q 123 is a 16340 Li-Ion light*, even though both will also run on primaries. In this way I view them as comparable Li-Ion lights. Output is the same and runtimes are very close. They differ in length and the versatility of clip reversal/removal. 

The option of being able to run lithium primaries, NiMH rechargeables, or God forbid, alkalines, if necessary, is a wonderful extra benefit of choosing the Q AA that the Q 123 doesn't offer. But since I also have and really like RCR123/CR123 lights, I just ordered a Q AA complete light and a 123 body to allow numerous powering/profile options as desired. That's just how I would want it to be. And when the tactical switch becomes available, I'll add one of those to the "kit" and be happy as a clam! :thumbsup: Not sure whether I'll use my light more in with the AA-size body or the 123-size body.... time will tell. But as a standard, I will be powering it with Li-Ion, either 14500 or 16340. I keep a good supply of long-life lithium primaries (L91, L92, and Panasonic CR123) in the fridge, and some Eneloop NiMH cells, but these are secondary powering options for me... just as back-up/emergency use cells.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 15, 2009)

Looking at the 47`s site I see a charger for $18.50 and 14500 batt for $12.00. But I plan to buy and use the 18650 batts soon (waiting to see what 47`s has to offer in the quad light they will be releasing soon). I need to keep costs down...is there going to be a charger offered at the 47`s store soon that will handle both 14500 and 18650 batts? Any other ideas?


----------



## NoFair (Jun 15, 2009)

Badbeams3 said:


> Looking at the 47`s site I see a charger for $18.50 and 14500 batt for $12.00. But I plan to buy and use the 18650 batts soon (waiting to see what 47`s has to offer in the quad light they will be releasing soon). I need to keep costs down...is there going to be a charger offered at the 47`s store soon that will handle both 14500 and 18650 batts? Any other ideas?



This one does both: 
http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=53&products_id=207

I have one and it work flawlessly on all my Li-ions. 

Sverre


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 15, 2009)

NoFair said:


> This one does both:
> http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=53&products_id=207
> 
> I have one and it work flawlessly on all my Li-ions.
> ...



Ahh, yes...I see. Thanks! Also I see AW 18650 batts for $16...rated at 2200 ma. But I see Eagle tac !8650 batt for $10 rated at 2400 ??. Are the AW`s better in some other way?


----------



## WadeF (Jun 15, 2009)

I can't wait for the tactical models. I'd like to get a Quark AA tactical and run it on a 14500. I'd have bezel down carry, same output as the 1xCR123 model, and hopefully a easier to work switch. I'd just give up tail standing.

Also tempted to pick up a 2x123 Quark... HELP! 

I might need to think about selling off some of my other lights.


----------



## qip (Jun 15, 2009)

theres a new tailcap boot in process to fix hard clicks :twothumbs


----------



## curtis22 (Jun 15, 2009)

DHart said:


> I just ordered a Q AA complete light and a 123 body


Where are you seeing options to order bodies only?


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 15, 2009)

WadeF said:


> I can't wait for the tactical models. I'd like to get a Quark AA tactical and run it on a 14500. I'd have bezel down carry, same output as the 1xCR123 model, and hopefully a easier to work switch. I'd just give up tail standing.
> 
> Also tempted to pick up a 2x123 Quark... HELP!
> 
> I might need to think about selling off some of my other lights.



As long as you can afford or don`t care to have the 47`s soon to be released (less than a month?) 18650 powered MC-E blast it to hell light...I say buy away  ...see you at the cpf market place :nana:


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't care for the flashlights (it had to be said :nana, but I really like the offered bodies as battery carriers with caps and clips. 

Once the 2x123 hits the shop, my order is inbound.

bernie


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 15, 2009)

qip said:


> theres a new tailcap boot in process to fix hard clicks :twothumbs



That's good news. My thumb is getting sore trying to click it. Where did you hear this news? In the 4sevens Marketplace threads?


----------



## Stereodude (Jun 15, 2009)

FWIW, my Quark AA^2 is a noticeably better thrower than my Fenix LD20 which is a noticeably better thrower than my Fenix L2D lights. :thumbsup:


----------



## loanshark (Jun 15, 2009)

curtis22 said:


> Where are you seeing options to order bodies only?


 
After you click on the link to look at the 4sevens lights, there's an accessories link that shows up on the topish left...


----------



## KiwiMark (Jun 15, 2009)

NoFair said:


> This one does both:
> http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=53&products_id=207
> 
> I have one and it work flawlessly on all my Li-ions.
> ...



I have 2 of these chargers (I have a lot of cells to charge sometimes - including my 8 x 18650 for my Elephant II torch) and I also find they work flawlessly. I use them to charge 14500, 16340, 18650 & IMR18650 cells.


----------



## DHart (Jun 15, 2009)

curtis22 said:


> Where are you seeing options to order bodies only?



On 4Sevens website, under Quark lights there's a link labeled Quark Accessories... that's where you'll find the bodies.


----------



## Kwanon13 (Jun 15, 2009)

I bought the AA and have been wondering, what about the 123 w/clip head on the AA tube? I think the clip will land just where the tube steps-up to the tailcap (can anyone confirm this?). This will yield a QAA with a deeper bezel-up carry and a Q123 with no logos on it, anywhere, using the AA head. Okay, I can't resist...


----------



## WadeF (Jun 15, 2009)

My Quark 123 saw a lot of action today. I went for a 7 mile walk pushing my kids in their dual jogging stroller. It got dark towards the end of the trip and I was on a walking path that cuts through the woods. The Quark easily light up the path and well into the woods. Here is a link to a pic of the Quark shinning into the brush on the side of the path while it's still light outside:

http://twitpic.com/7icsl

Once I got home and got the kids to bed it was completely dark out. My kid needs worms to take into school for one reason or another. So I went out to the yard and used the Quark on low (one up from moon mode) to find night crawlers and other worms. After I got a bunch of works the Quark was a little "wormy" as I had to use two hands at times to wrestle those night crawlers out of the ground.  So the Quark got a bubble bath when I got back inside. Then it was off to the flashlight lab to get a fresh R123 installed and the partially used one went on the charger to top it off.


----------



## Flailing Junk (Jun 16, 2009)

Trustfire greys are a bit to long for the 2x123 version. If i screw in the tail cap all the way it gets "stuck" moonlight mode level. It will strobe and sos and all that, but in moonlight brightness.


----------



## jblackwood (Jun 16, 2009)

Here are two things I hope no one has mentioned yet and if they have, sorry I guess I should have used the search:

1. The tailcap's threads aren't anodized like fenix so there's no possiblity of tailcap lockout by unscrewing just a bit. That being the case, I'm glad the button is hard to mash. 

2. Has anyone else noticed that there are two nice, longish holes in the tailcap that are just BEGGING for trits? Between the low low, the body-colored clip, strobe (which I love), and now the possibility of trits I think I've found the replacement for my Nitecore D10's!

Tailstanding is imperative to me since it's the easiest way to light a room during a power outage (here in hurricane country). That's why I got the QAA. The tint is so nice, though. I have two D10's that I got from 4sevens. The first one made a whine so loud I couldn't stand it. Returned it. The second one had a pretty ugly greenish tint but I kept it because there was no whine and I really like the Piston Drive and UI. My second D10 (GDP) was a blueish tint but (thankfully) didn't whine at me. Being a musician, I guess it bothers me more than most. That being said, the tint on my QAA is so nice! It's neutral, not warm by any stretch, but it's not green OR blue at all! I was so relieved since 4sevens sent me an LD10 I had ordered for my mom and it was bluer than my Nitecore D10 GDP! I couldn't believe it. 

I will miss being able to access the low modes with one hand, but that's the only drawback I can see.


----------



## wild68fury (Jun 16, 2009)

*Quark 123 x2 first impressions.*

Just received my Quark 1232.
I am comparing this to my Fenix P3D RB100 that I EDC.

The R2 LED is noticeably brighter. Beam is flawless. Similar to the Fenix in color and shape.

I really like the square cut threads. Threads are clean, smooth and have some lube.

The knurling is just right. Easy to grip and pull out of my Maxpedition holster with just two fingers. I had to put an innertube on the Fenix.

The removable clip is great. Using it head down now, but I could flip the barrel around and carry it head up or remove the clip altogether and you would never know it had one.

I will try to get some pictures up unless someone beats me to it. What would you like to see?

Sorry no pictures. Burned it up. I was using the primaries that came with it (measured at 3.16 and 3.15) and when I got to work, I put in the Tenergy RCR 3.0 volt batteries (measured at 3.96 and 4.00). No problems thus far. I also purchased 4 AW 3.7 volt RCR's at the same time I purchased the Quark. After charging and letting them rest for an hour, they measured 4.13 and 4.14. I installed these and found them to be 1 mm longer than the Tenergy batteries. In order to to get high to work, I had to loosen the tail cap so the head would screw on tight. This worked for a while and then the light turned off. I thought it was the batteries so I tried the Tenergy's and the primaries, no luck. I will send 4sevens an email and I am sure he will send me a new one.


----------



## strinq (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Quark 123 x2 first impressions.*

Ouch, not a very good first impression. 
But might be a simple flaw. Did you go through all the 'steps' such as cleaning the threads and all that after discovering that it won't turn on?


----------



## wild68fury (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Quark 123 x2 first impressions.*



strinq said:


> Ouch, not a very good first impression.
> But might be a simple flaw. Did you go through all the 'steps' such as cleaning the threads and all that after discovering that it won't turn on?



I did check the threads. I did apply a little too much Nyogel at first but it had been working for about 4 hours before it stopped working.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Quark 123 x2 first impressions.*

Merging 2 threads


----------



## mar3 (Jun 16, 2009)

I could not resist ... and replaced emiter in my Quark 1AA 

from r2 wc to r2 wg 





 



now tint is perfect, no blue shades !! i love this light :twothumbs


----------



## Nos (Jun 16, 2009)

and i guess the emitter is still perfectly focused :thumbsup:


----------



## mar3 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nos said:


> and i guess the emitter is still perfectly focused :thumbsup:



if something is awry - it can not be submitted correctly  ​


----------



## GarageBoy (Jun 16, 2009)

Is this thing as efficient as Fenix's legendary regulation?


----------



## gottawearshades (Jun 16, 2009)

Any runtime graphs in this LONG thread?



GarageBoy said:


> Is this thing as efficient as Fenix's legendary regulation?


----------



## DM51 (Jun 16, 2009)

gottawearshades said:


> ... this LONG thread?


LOL, I take the hint about the thread being loooong. Please continue in Part 2.


----------

